# Udinese-Milan: martedì 22 settembre ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Udinese-Milan, martedì 22 settembre ore 20.45.

Anticipo della quinta giornata di Serie A 2015-2016. Turno infrasettimanale.

Udiense-Milan partita in programma martedì 22 settembre 2015 alle ore 20.45 presso lo Stadio Fruili di Udine.

L'ultima gara dello scorso campionato, giocata ad Udine, è stata vinta dall'Udinese con il risultato di 2-1.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di martedì 22 settembre 2015.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Gli higlights dell'ultima sfida


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Vittoria obbligata.


----------



## Tobi (19 Settembre 2015)

L'Udinese si trasformerà nel Bayern contro di noi ma dobbiamo vincere, importantissimo fare punti contro queste squadre ampiamente alla portata


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

Vincere. Vincere e basta.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Per il gioco mostrato sin qui affrontiamo senza troppi dubbi la squadra più scarsa della Serie A, non vincere sarebbe delittuoso. L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che potrebbero essere lasciati fuori giocatori come Montolivo e Kucka, che stanno facendo bene ma sono apparsi stanchi stasera.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

oggi ho visto il secondo tempo di udinese empoli....ogni risultato che non siano i 3 punti è da esonero...sono una cosa imbarazzante...direi di riproporre la stessa formazione di stasera...con antonelli al posto di de sciglio se recupera...e ovviamente calabria confermato a destra...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> oggi ho visto il secondo tempo di udinese empoli....ogni risultato che non siano i 3 punti è da esonero...



Sì, anche io ho visto tutta la partita e l'Empoli li ha dominati dal primo all'ultimo.


----------



## Ba Matte (20 Settembre 2015)

Ho paura che l'Udinese si trasformi contro di noi, saranno affamati di punti.


----------



## Didaco (20 Settembre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> Ho paura che l'Udinese si trasformi contro di noi, saranno affamati di punti.



Soprattutto nei turni infrasettimanali, non c'è mai da fidarsi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

Sì ma basta con sto pessimismo, anche il Palermo doveva fare la partita della vita e non hanno visto palla per 75 minuti.
Se giochiamo come nelle ultime due partite, la vinciamo.
Ho solo paura delle cappelle di De Sciglio e di eventuali errori di formazione di Mihajlovic in caso di eccessivo turnover (tipo de jong davanti alla difesa)


----------



## Didaco (20 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sì ma basta con sto pessimismo, anche il Palermo doveva fare la partita della vita e non hanno visto palla per 75 minuti.
> Se giochiamo come nelle ultime due partite, la vinciamo.
> Ho solo paura delle cappelle di De Sciglio e di eventuali errori di formazione di Mihajlovic in caso di eccessivo turnover (tipo de jong davanti alla difesa)



No infatti, nessun pessimismo. Bisogna solo tenere alta la concentrazione.


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2015)

Dobbiamo portarla a casa e basta.


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2015)

Si gioca con le stesse incertezze prima del derby e dopo il derby.
Di progressi veri fino a questo momento non ce ne sono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2015)

Confido nella vittoria, per una ragione semplicissima, perché fino ad oggi ci siamo fermati soltanto con squadre sulla carta superiori o al nostro pari. Gli avversari oggettivamente più deboli, di riffa o di raffa, li abbiamo battuti tutti: Perugia, Empoli e Palermo. Da questo punto di vista l'Udinese è sicuramente più debole di noi, quindi mi aspetto una vittoria.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Settembre 2015)

Non vincere sarebbe un colpo durissimo, sia al morale che alla classifica.


----------



## Nicco (20 Settembre 2015)

Una vittoria ci porterebbe già in alto dato l'equilibrio che regna attualmente.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Settembre 2015)

Spero Antonelli recuperi e giochi al posto di De Sciglio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spero Antonelli recuperi e giochi al posto di De Sciglio.



Se recupera Antonelli, De Sciglio gioca a destra. Meglio così almeno gioca Calabria


----------



## markjordan (20 Settembre 2015)

le prossime 2 sono decisive , dopo abbiamo le + in forma o forti
sembra un calendario disegnato apposta x non farci prendere fiducia al contrario dell'inter , e io non ho mai guardato ai calendari


----------



## markjordan (20 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se recupera Antonelli, De Sciglio gioca a destra. Meglio così almeno gioca Calabria


non credo recuperi e poi sposterebbe desci


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

Partita molto importante per gli sviluppi futuri.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2015)

l'udinese è in forte crisi. Dobbiamo necessariamente vincere. Se non facciamo un filotto di 4-5 vittorie consecutive vivremo l'ennesima stagione inutile.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2015)

Sì, figuriamoci, Di Natale farà doppietta o tripletta


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Partita molto importante per gli sviluppi futuri.



L'anno scorso quando c'era la "partita della verità" si perdeva o si pareggiava immancabilmente. 
Già col derby ce ne siamo giocata una, ma vediamo che succede contro l'Udinese.


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Settembre 2015)

sarebbe importante riuscire a dar continuità visto che negli ultimi anni gare così le abbiamo spesso fallite


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso quando c'era la "partita della verità" si perdeva o si pareggiava immancabilmente.
> Già col derby ce ne siamo giocata una, ma vediamo che succede contro l'Udinese.



La partita della vita era quella con il Palermo, non tanto quella con l'inter, e l'abbiamo vinta. Sono fiducioso per martedì, meno per domenica prossima, quando affronteremo il Genoa, che a Marassi contro di noi diventa il Barcellona.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2015)

Partita teoricamente abbordabile in un momento cruciale della stagione nel quale un filotto di vittorie ci farebbe molto bene.
L'Udinese e in crisi, ma si sa, noi a Udine facciamo sempre una fatica disumana e non ho un gran bel presentimento... Boh speriamo bene. Di sicuro si prevede una gara ostica per noi.

Speriamo in una conferma di Calabria e Honda panchinato per Suso con Balotelli pronto a subentrare.


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2015)

Le cose del destino che ci remano contro come non mai :

1) ad udine facciamo sempre comunque costantemente FATICA

2) l'udinese ha uno stadio nuovissimo e vi ha perso le prime 2 partite

3) appunto arriva da una sconfitta interna, a memoria d'uomo è quasi impossibile pensare che possa perderne n'altra subito dopo a distanza di 4 giorni

per me la cabala dice 50% win udinese 45% pari sofferto 5% win nostra.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Possibile che pure per una gara contro l'Udinese ci sia sempre tanto pessimismo?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Possibile che pure per una gara contro l'Udinese ci sia sempre tanto pessimismo?



Beh non è che veniamo da un 4-0 eh.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh non è che veniamo da un 4-0 eh.



Ok, ma non si può vivere ogni vigilia come un dramma.


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> La partita della vita era quella con il Palermo, non tanto quella con l'inter, e l'abbiamo vinta. Sono fiducioso per martedì, meno per domenica prossima, quando affronteremo il Genoa, che a Marassi contro di noi diventa il Barcellona.



La partita della vita era quella contro il Palermo perchè avrebbe messo in situazione pericolante sia la classifica sia la panchina di Mihajlovic.
La partita della verità è quella dove ci si aspetta il salto di qualità dopo una/due vittorie e timidi miglioramenti; quel tipo di partite che l'anno scorso venivano pareggiate o perse.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Settembre 2015)

Ceh, ma abbiamo due trasferte consecutive al Friuli ed a Genova...ma questa è sfiga...calendario demmè.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ceh, ma abbiamo due trasferte consecutive al Friuli ed a Genova...ma questa è sfiga...calendario demmè.



Al ritorno saranno due in casa.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non si può vivere ogni vigilia come un dramma.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2015)

La partita con l udinese è gia una sliding door, se non vinciamo è la solita solfa, il replay delle ultime stagioni.
Se invece dovessimo vincere, si inizia a ragionare.
Io sono ottimista.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Settembre 2015)

Voglio la grinta e soprattutto i 3 punti, speriamo ma con Bacca tutto e' possibile


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo un calendario molto difficile: Udinese Genoa fuori, poi Napoli in casa e poi fuoricasa col Toro. Uscire con un bel po' di punti da questo filotto di partite sarebbe veramente importante.


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un calendario molto difficile: Udinese Genoa fuori, poi Napoli in casa e poi fuoricasa col Toro. Uscire con un bel po' di punti da questo filotto di partite sarebbe veramente importante.



Queste partite diranno cos'è il Milan.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non si può vivere ogni vigilia come un dramma.



Il problema non è la squadra caro Blu, perlomeno non lo è al 100%. Il vero problema è che c'è gente che pensa più al calcio che alla gnocca, ecco perché vivono le vigilie in maniera cosi agitata


----------



## sballotello (21 Settembre 2015)

è normale che ogni partita del Milan sia un dramma..anche con il palermo, sono serviti 3 gol per vincere di misura..


----------



## Ale.sasha (21 Settembre 2015)

Si parla dì turnover: Balotelli, poli e de jong al posto di LA, Bonaventura e Montolivo. 

Si salvi chi può!


----------



## nimloth (21 Settembre 2015)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Si parla dì turnover: Balotelli, poli e de jong al posto di LA, Bonaventura e Montolivo.
> 
> Si salvi chi può!



La Gazzetta da Kukca indisponibile, quindi Poli al suo posto.


----------



## The P (21 Settembre 2015)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Si parla dì turnover: Balotelli, poli e de jong al posto di LA, Bonaventura e Montolivo.
> 
> Si salvi chi può!



Kucka non credo giochi, spero non rinunci a Bonaventura. L'unico centrocampista che crea qualcosa. 

Ma.... tassa Honda again?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2015)

abbiamo un calendario davvero duro e abbiamo anche già perso due big match... sarebbe ora di iniziare a fare qualche punto pesante


----------



## Ale.sasha (21 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Kucka non credo giochi, spero non rinunci a Bonaventura. L'unico centrocampista che crea qualcosa.
> 
> Ma.... tassa Honda again?



Temo di si
Se kucka è indisponibile allora Poli sarà al suo posto, mi preoccupa Montolivo che secondo me ha bisogno di rifiatare... Non credo lo metta in regia insieme a De Jong, ma allora chi mette al suo posto? Nocerino? OMG


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2015)

Se proprio deve fare turnover, almeno spero di vedere Jose Mauri e non Poli


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Settembre 2015)

Per me giocheranno Poli, Montolivo e de Jong, con Bonaventura trequartista.
O, al più, Bonaventura, de Jong, Poli con Suso dietro le punte.
Ma sono abbastanza convinto che sarà la prima opzione


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo nel secondo tempo con il Palermo passeggiava, era stanchissimo. Credo sia necessario farlo rifiatare. Tra udinese e genoa, la partita più dura sulla carta è quella di domenica. De jong al suo posto, con poli e jose mauri. Trequartista bonaventura, anche se pure lui mi è sembrato molto stanco. Pazzesco non avere in rosa una valida alternativa a Montolivo


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2015)

*Kone salta il Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la squadra caro Blu, perlomeno non lo è al 100%. Il vero problema è che c'è gente che pensa più al calcio che alla gnocca, ecco perché vivono le vigilie in maniera cosi agitata


----------



## davoreb (21 Settembre 2015)

Io questa non la vedo per altri impegni ma sono abbastanza positivo, bisogna vincere per acquisire sicurezza.

Nei giocatori c'è il terrore di vincere le partite, infatti pur giocando abbastanza bene contro il palermo in casa è servito un goal di testa di Bacca (che segna poco di testa) per portarla a casa.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Kucka non credo giochi, spero non rinunci a Bonaventura. L'unico centrocampista che crea qualcosa.
> 
> Ma.... tassa Honda again?



come darà un turno di riposo ad altri, non vedo perchè non lo possa dare a honda. 

cerci e balotelli dall'inizio mi fanno inorridire, spero venga data un'altra chance a suso e magari a jose mauri.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2015)

Credo si giochi con Poli De Jong Bonaventura e uno tra Honda e Suso sulla trequarti.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Settembre 2015)

mamma mia speriamo bene. 
l'udinese mi sembra poca cosa rispetto a 2 stagioni fa.


----------



## The P (21 Settembre 2015)

Oltre a Poli, potrebbero avere una chance concreta De Jong, Ely, Balotelli e magari Suso. Oltre a Calabria il cui impiego dovrebbe essere certo.

L'Udinese è una squadra con molte difficoltà e che arriva a questa sfida con le assenze di Widmer, Konè e con un centrocampo decimato. Insomma, mi sembra il momento ideale per un po' di turn over. Sopratutto in quei ruoli come il centrale difensivo da affiancare a Romagnoli e il trequartista, dove i titolari danno pocchissima affidabilità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2015)

*Sarà Doveri l'arbitro di Udinese-Milan.*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2015)

Eviterei di fare troppo turnover, gente come Suso non è per niente affidabile o incisiva. Darei una chance a Balotelli, piuttosto, penso potrebbe fare bene, sarebbe un po' destino, tornare al gol proprio con l'Udinese, squadra contro cui segnò i suoi primi gol in rossonero (io ero allo stadio ).


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2015)

Loro comunque si dovrebbero schierare così:

Karnezis in porta. 

Difesa a 3 con Danilo al centro e probabilmente Heurtaux e Piris, anche se al posto del francese sabato ha giocato Wague.

A centrocampo scelte quasi obbligate: Bruno Fernandes, Iturra e Badu, con Edenilson e Ali Adnan (che non sono così malaccio, anzi..) sulle fasce.

In avanti Thereau e Zapata.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset

Lopez
Calabria
Romagnoli
Zapata
De Sciglio
Poli
Montolivo (De Jong)
Bonaventura
Honda
Balotelli (Luiz Adriano)
Bacca*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Settembre 2015)

Felice di vedere Balotelli e Calabria titolari. E' la loro occasione. Forza ragazzi


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2015)

Ma basta Honda


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Settembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma basta Honda



Mh si, io avrei rischiato Suso. Peggio della gara con l'Empoli non può fare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2015)

Jose Mauri non lo vede manco a pagarlo..


----------



## Kaladin85 (21 Settembre 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Jose Mauri non lo vede manco a pagarlo..



In conferenza ha detto che potrebbe giocare.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> In conferenza ha detto che potrebbe giocare.



Ma speriamo,almeno un'opportunità potrebbe dargliela. Honda anche basta,per ora.


----------



## Cizzu (21 Settembre 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Jose Mauri non lo vede manco a pagarlo..





Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> In conferenza ha detto che potrebbe giocare.



Sei sicuro? Io non ho letto nulla su Mauri. Non capisco proprio perché questo ragazzino promettente sia di colpo diventato invisibile agli occhi di Miha. Domani contro l'Udinese potrebbe avere un'ottima chance di scendere in campo, se non in questi momenti che abbiamo un centrocampo contato quando? Mai ?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Io non ho letto nulla su Mauri. Non capisco proprio perché questo ragazzino promettente sia di colpo diventato invisibile agli occhi di Miha. Domani contro l'Udinese potrebbe avere un'ottima chance di scendere in campo, se non in questi momenti che abbiamo un centrocampo contato quando? Mai ?



A questo punto, l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è che, vedendolo ogni giorno in allenamento, in realtà non sia poi così promettente.


----------



## The P (21 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> In conferenza ha detto che potrebbe giocare.



in realtà è stato molto "polite". Ha detto "è convocato, deciderò domani se farlo giocare". Non ha voluto escluderlo a priori e ha fatto bene, sopratutto per il morale del giovane.

Comunque ricordo ancora le parole del procuratore che disse che nonostante la sua struttura fisica da mingherlino lui entra in forma ai primi di ottobre, vorrei credergli. Chissà.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2015)

Raga purtroppo Honda lo togli per mettere chi?
Suso? Non scherziamo dai. Contro l'EMPOLI ha fatto defecare gli dei antichi e nuovi... Poi non è manca il suo ruolo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Settembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Io non ho letto nulla su Mauri. Non capisco proprio perché questo ragazzino promettente sia di colpo diventato invisibile agli occhi di Miha. Domani contro l'Udinese potrebbe avere un'ottima chance di scendere in campo, se non in questi momenti che abbiamo un centrocampo contato quando? Mai ?



Probabilmente sarà il prossimo Saponara


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sarà il prossimo Saponara



Molto meglio insistere su Suso che su Honda.


----------



## Ale.sasha (21 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Molto meglio insistere su Suso che su Honda.


Concordo. Tra l'altro Suso lo scorso anno non mi sembrava così male (ma forse la qualità era talmente bassa da farmi prendere un abbaglio)
Quest'anno in fondo ha sbagliato una sola partita. Con Honda siamo già a 3


----------



## koti (21 Settembre 2015)

Suso si è dimostrato più impresentabile di Honda. O si cambia modulo, o dovremmo subirci Honda (o al limite Bonaventura, ma poi mezz'ala chi ci gioca?).


----------



## Ale.sasha (21 Settembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Suso si è dimostrato più impresentabile di Honda. O si cambia modulo, o dovremmo subirci Honda (o al limite Bonaventura, ma poi mezz'ala chi ci gioca?).



Manti riferisci alla partita contro l'Empoli? Ha giocato tanto male da non meritarsi nemmeno una seconda possibilità? Dopo solo una partita?


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Manti riferisci alla partita contro l'Empoli? Ha giocato tanto male da non meritarsi nemmeno una seconda possibilità? Dopo solo una partita?


In quella partita si salvarono solo i due attaccanti..


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Lopez
> Calabria
> ...




.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Questa ritengo una partita importantissima per la stagione, la m***a continua a vincere senza subire reti, noi dobbiamo tentare di fare qualcosa di simile


----------



## Casnop (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Lopez
> Calabria
> ...



Piaccia o non piaccia, Sinisa va a stabilizzare la formazione con profili funzionali al suo 4312, in attesa che i recuperi di Bertolacci, Menez e Niang e la crescita fisica e tattica di Balotelli e Mauri gli consentano le prime digressioni sull'amato 4231. Scordarsi un Milan serrato dietro, con Montolivo guadagni in continuità di manovra ma perdi in termini di precisione sulle chiusure difensive, ma la squadra ha margini di crescita sulla manovra di attacco, specie se Bonaventura verrà finalmente convertito al suo prediletto podio di trequarti dopo che Bertolacci si assestera' a mezzala sinistra. Su Mauri deciderà il cuscino stanotte, ha detto Sinisa, il ragazzo comincia a dare segnali di fumo interessanti in allenamento, vedremo in quale lato cardinale del campo spira il vento per lui. Questa squadra non è sufficientemente solida dietro per consentirsi match di contenimento e ripartenze (a gennaio si deve prendere un craque da affiancare a Romagnoli, che può solo migliorare del suo), deve giocare alta ed aggressiva più avanti nel baricentro, e confidare nelle Colt cariche dei suoi pistoleros. Un vortice instabile che può girare a temporalino d'agosto o inondare l'altra sponda del Naviglio, chi lo sa, le previsioni meteo non vanno oltre le settantadue ore.


----------



## Ale.sasha (22 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In quella partita si salvarono solo i due attaccanti..


Appunto!


----------



## Cizzu (22 Settembre 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Piaccia o non piaccia, Sinisa va a stabilizzare la formazione con profili funzionali al suo 4312, in attesa che i recuperi di Bertolacci, Menez e Niang e la crescita fisica e tattica di Balotelli e Mauri gli consentano le prime digressioni sull'amato 4231. Scordarsi un Milan serrato dietro, con Montolivo guadagni in continuità di manovra ma perdi in termini di precisione sulle chiusure difensive, ma la squadra ha margini di crescita sulla manovra di attacco, specie se Bonaventura verrà finalmente convertito al suo prediletto podio di trequarti dopo che Bertolacci si assestera' a mezzala sinistra. Su Mauri deciderà il cuscino stanotte, ha detto Sinisa, il ragazzo comincia a dare segnali di fumo interessanti in allenamento, vedremo in quale lato cardinale del campo spira il vento per lui. Questa squadra non è sufficientemente solida dietro per consentirsi match di contenimento e ripartenze (a gennaio si deve prendere un craque da affiancare a Romagnoli, che può solo migliorare del suo), deve giocare alta ed aggressiva più avanti nel baricentro, e confidare nelle Colt cariche dei suoi pistoleros. Un vortice instabile che può girare a temporalino d'agosto o inondare l'altra sponda del Naviglio, chi lo sa, le previsioni meteo non vanno oltre le settantadue ore.



clap clap


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

suso è giovane e dovrebbe fare esperienza altrove (come saponara). 
il miglior trequartista, in attesa di menez, resta honda che vi piaccia o no. 
niente da dire qui.


----------



## Kazarian88 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma ancora Honda?


----------



## Kaladin85 (22 Settembre 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora Honda?



Non ne abbiamo altri.


----------



## J&B (22 Settembre 2015)

ma bertolacci?


----------



## ps18ps (22 Settembre 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> ma bertolacci?



credo che torni a disposizione per domenica


----------



## Kazarian88 (22 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non ne abbiamo altri.



Suso, Balotelli, Bonaventura (con il centrocampo Montolivo De Jong Poli)


----------



## Kaladin85 (22 Settembre 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Suso, Balotelli, Bonaventura (con il centrocampo Montolivo De Jong Poli)



Suso ha ampiamente deluso, Balotelli può fare il trequartista solo nella visione distorta di Berlusconi, Bonaventura finchè non torna Bertolacci deve giocare mezz'ala, proprio per non doversi presentare con poli e de jong titolari contemporaneamente.
Allo stato attuale, con Bertolacci e Menez fuori, l'unica possibilità è continuare con Honda.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Suso ha ampiamente deluso, Balotelli può fare il trequartista solo nella visione distorta di Berlusconi, Bonaventura finchè non torna Bertolacci deve giocare mezz'ala, proprio per non doversi presentare con poli e de jong titolari contemporaneamente.
> Allo stato attuale, con Bertolacci e Menez fuori, l'unica possibilità è continuare con Honda.



la penso come te, sopratutto sulla parte de jong poli insieme contemporaneamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione:*

Diego Lopez; 
Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; 
Poli, Montolivo, Bonaventura; 
Honda; 
Balotelli, Bacca.​


----------



## Didaco (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:*
> 
> Diego Lopez;
> Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio;
> ...



Bene, turnover non eccessivo. La squadra ha bisogno di rodaggio e di acquisire convinzione.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2015)

_Ecco le ultime secondo *Sportmediaset*:_

*Diego Lopez
Calabria
Zapata
Romagnoli 
De Sciglio
De Jong 
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Honda 
Balotelli 
Bacca*


----------



## mistergao (22 Settembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> _Ecco le ultime secondo *Sportmediaset*:_
> 
> *Diego Lopez
> Calabria
> ...



Al di là dell'inguardabile Honda, direi che è la formazione più logica possibile. L'Udinese è in un periodo di crisi (cioè...non riuscire a vincere contro l'Empoli è un reato) per cui stasera i tre punti sono un imperativo.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> _Ecco le ultime secondo *Sportmediaset*:_
> 
> *Diego Lopez
> Calabria
> ...



Vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> _Ecco le ultime secondo *Sportmediaset*:_
> 
> *Diego Lopez
> Calabria
> ...


Montolivo mezzala? Mah, speriamo regga


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2015)

che sensazioni avete?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che sensazioni avete?



Io a differenza di Sabato sono meno sicuro. E' una di quelle partite che in una stagione buona si vince, in una stagione storta si fa un pareggino.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che sensazioni avete?



To win.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io a differenza di Sabato sono meno sicuro. E' una di quelle partite che in una stagione buona si vince, in una stagione storta si fa un pareggino.



Esatto , speriamo bene ... serve necessariamente fare almeno 3 vittorie di fila..


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che sensazioni avete?



Pareggino.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Io sono abbastanza fiducioso. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Settembre 2015)

Si vince


----------



## mistergao (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che sensazioni avete?



Abbastanza buone: l'Udinese vista sabato non è niente di che, la vittoria è alla nostra portata. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:*
> 
> Diego Lopez;
> Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio;
> ...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

La gazzetta stamattina ha sottolineato in un bell'articolo che Di Natale è a secco dopo 4 partite  
pronti per resucitare i morti?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:*
> 
> Diego Lopez;
> Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio;
> ...



Sportmediaset dà De Jong al posto di Poli (con Montolivo a destra, penso).


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

il gol di Di Natale neanche è quotato ..


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2015)

E' chiaro ci serva continuità, vincere è un obbligo per la crescita.


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> il gol di Di Natale neanche è quotato ..



se scommetti soldi sul goal di di natale equitalia ti pignora la macchina.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

News dell'ultima ora, problema fisico di Balotelli, si decide all'ultimo se gioca o meno


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Sky ha appena detto che Balotelli ha avuto un problema fisico e che quindi potrebbe giocare Luiz Adriano.


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky ha appena detto che Balotelli ha avuto un problema fisico e che quindi potrebbe giocare Luiz Adriano.



ma che cavolo!!!!!!!! Sempre a noi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

*Sky: In dubbio la presenza di Balotelli, l'attaccante ha accusato qualche problemino fisico, nel riscaldamento Mihajlovic valuterà se farlo scendere in campo o meno.*


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: In dubbio la presenza di Balotelli, l'attaccante ha accusato qualche problemino fisico, nel riscaldamento Mihajlovic valuterà se farlo scendere in campo o meno.*



bene, sotto con bacca-luiz. 
al momento danno più garanzie e stasera bisogna assolutamente vincere. 

già balotelli cammina, se è pure rotto si muoverà a 3 all'ora, non ha senso rischiarlo per niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: In dubbio la presenza di Balotelli, l'attaccante ha accusato qualche problemino fisico, nel riscaldamento Mihajlovic valuterà se farlo scendere in campo o meno.*



Ma per Dio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: In dubbio la presenza di Balotelli, l'attaccante ha accusato qualche problemino fisico, nel riscaldamento Mihajlovic valuterà se farlo scendere in campo o meno.*



Tanto se fa il riscaldamento gioca.

Forza Mario.


L'impiego di DeJong da mezzala mi terrorizza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> _Ecco le ultime secondo *Sportmediaset*:_
> 
> *Diego Lopez
> Calabria
> ...



Curiosissimo di vedere se i progressi si fermeranno con l'avvento di De Jong


----------



## Kaw (22 Settembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> _Ecco le ultime secondo *Sportmediaset*:_
> 
> *Diego Lopez
> Calabria
> ...


De Jong mezz'ala è una cosa che non capisco, cioè l'olandese non ha proprio il passo per quel ruolo.
Secondo me lo mette centrale, e Monto sulla fascia.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Curiosissimo di vedere se i progressi si fermeranno con l'avvento di De Jong



Anch'io. 3 indizi fanno una prova.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

speriamo che honda si dia una svegliata, ma con centrocampo più difensivo visto l'ingresso di de jong, si poteva rischiare anche suso o cmq uno un pò più rapido del giapponese.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> speriamo che honda si dia una svegliata, ma con centrocampo più difensivo visto l'ingresso di de jong, si poteva rischiare anche suso o cmq uno un pò più rapido del giapponese.



Se nel corso della gara si mettessero a 4 potrei piangere di gioia


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: In dubbio la presenza di Balotelli, l'attaccante ha accusato qualche problemino fisico, nel riscaldamento Mihajlovic valuterà se farlo scendere in campo o meno.*



Sinceramente non capisco perché fare turn over, soprattutto per far giocare titolare balotelli non ancora al 100%.

Mi preoccupa de jong mezzala, stando alle ultime formazioni. 

O sinisa non ha le idee chiare oppure, più probabilmente, i giornalisti scrivono sciocchezze.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: In dubbio la presenza di Balotelli, l'attaccante ha accusato qualche problemino fisico, nel riscaldamento Mihajlovic valuterà se farlo scendere in campo o meno.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

*Sky Sport 24: Balotelli c'è *


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Balotelli c'è *



Godo


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Settembre 2015)

Sento che la pareggiamo 1-1 facendoci rimontare dall'Udinese,ovviamente spero che non vada così.Forza Milan!.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Alciato ora: piccolo problema muscolare per Balotelli. Tra poco sosterrà un provino. Se andrà tutto ok, giocherà. Altrimenti, dentro Luiz Adriano.*


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato ora: piccolo problema muscolare per Balotelli. Tra poco sosterrà un provino. Se andrà tutto ok, giocherà. Altrimenti, dentro Luiz Adriano.*



Che mazzo, va a finire che dobbiamo sorbirci Balotelli pure acciaccato
Già non si muove, dolorante probabilmente metterà la tenda a terra


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma perchè Balotelli, PERCHE'


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma davvero.. Ma se ne stia in panchina e che giochi Luiz!


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato ora: piccolo problema muscolare per Balotelli. Tra poco sosterrà un provino. Se andrà tutto ok, giocherà. Altrimenti, dentro Luiz Adriano.*



Perché ora balotelli è diventato imprescindibile? Ma soprattutto l'unica cosa che finora si è ben delineata è proprio l'intesa bacca-LA.
Bha.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Sky: Balotelli verso il sì. Dovrebbe giocare.*


----------



## Gekyn (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Balotelli verso il sì. Dovrebbe giocare.*



io preferisco L.A. anche perché mr B. è fermo.


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato ora: piccolo problema muscolare per Balotelli. Tra poco sosterrà un provino. Se andrà tutto ok, giocherà. Altrimenti, dentro Luiz Adriano.*



meglio se sta in panca


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2015)

Honda mamma mia. Honda.


----------



## Ciachi (22 Settembre 2015)

Gioca dinatale!!!!!


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Balotelli verso il sì. Dovrebbe giocare.*



mah..


----------



## Gas (22 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Honda mamma mia. Honda.



.

Basta, basta basta Honda.
Inizio a pensare che in realtà saremmo una buona squadra, ma purtroppo dobbiamo schierare un uomo in meno...


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La gazzetta stamattina ha sottolineato in un bell'articolo che Di Natale è a secco dopo 4 partite
> pronti per resucitare i morti?



OK, si parte praticamente dal 1 - 0 per l'Udinese.

Di Natale a parte non mi aspetto tanto da questa partita a meno che non si migliori abbastanza nettamente rispetto alle precedenti partite. Non lo dico per scaramanzia, il fatto è che siamo mediocri ed uscire dalla mediocrità non sarà un processo rapido


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> OK, si parte praticamente dal 1 - 0 per l'Udinese.
> 
> Di Natale a parte non mi aspetto tanto da questa partita a meno che non si migliori abbastanza nettamente rispetto alle precedenti partite. Non lo dico per scaramanzia, il fatto è che siamo mediocri ed uscire dalla mediocrità non sarà un processo rapido



Non scherziamo. Il Di Natale visto sin qui è una mummia.


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Settembre 2015)

Giocano con la terza maglia.


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Giocano con la terza maglia.



La maglia passi ma i pantaloncini.......


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Le formazioni ufficiali
**
(3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Domizzi, Piris; Edenilson, Badu, Iturra, Fernandes, Ali Adnan; Thereau, Di Natale


Milan *


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> **
> (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Domizzi, Piris; Edenilson, Badu, Iturra, Fernandes, Ali Adnan; Thereau, Di Natale
> 
> ...




Bene che non ci sia l'inutile Poli.

Alla faccia di Berlusconi. Inzaghi gli avrebbe dato la fascia da capitano.


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> **
> (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Domizzi, Piris; Edenilson, Badu, Iturra, Fernandes, Ali Adnan; Thereau, Di Natale
> 
> ...



Metti Bonaventura un pò più avanti e..........4-2-3-1?! O 4-2-fantasia....


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> **
> (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Domizzi, Piris; Edenilson, Badu, Iturra, Fernandes, Ali Adnan; Thereau, Di Natale
> 
> ...



occasione d'oro per balotelli, anzi più preziosa dell'oro, deve correre e fare sfaceli... roba che non è mai esistita nelle sue corde (soprattutto correre), ma ripeto l'occasione è unica anche per le condizioni dell'avversario


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Non mi piace la formazione, cmq questa Udinese sembra poca roba


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Balotelli verso il sì. Dovrebbe giocare.*



Menomale, Bacca nel suo ruolo e Adriano al suo posto


----------



## J&B (22 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo,DeJong,Honda,Balo....... moviola in campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> **
> (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Domizzi, Piris; Edenilson, Badu, Iturra, Fernandes, Ali Adnan; Thereau, Di Natale
> 
> ...



De Jong alla Gattuso per la felicità di [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Il fatto che non giochino Danilo, il migliore in difesa, e Zapata, che poteva essere un gran pericolo, aumenta la mia fiducia.. Non abbiamo assolutamente scuse, bisogna vincere.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia che divisa di mer..


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma che roba è sta maglia?

Vergognosa.

Maglia a parte: FORZAMILAN!


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Madò Pellegatti inascoltabile, parla di magico Honda


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Maglia da spazzini.. per tutto il rispetto degli spazzini


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bella ripartenza di de sciglio


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

Giallo neri siamo osceni.

Dai Mario con sta punizione!


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Che gooooooooool


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Lo sapevo che segnava. Gran gol


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

GOl


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Goooooooolllllllll

Balotelliiiiii*


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

BALOOOOOO.. Almeno la mette!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Me lo sentivo! Punizione perfetta. Grande Balo


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Gol meraviglioso!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia Super Mario.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2015)

Super Mario


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Evvivahhhhh gioca adriANOhhhh 111!!!1!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Quando si parla di calciare in porta, è un numero uno.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Giallo neri siamo osceni.
> 
> Dai Mario con sta punizione!


Magia di prebozzio


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Maledetto De sciglio con i suoi passaggi


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Come dico da inizio campionato, Balotelli deve giocare insieme a Bacca e Luiz Adriano. 

Sinisa deve trovare il modo per farli coesistere.


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

mariooneee


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come dico da inizio campionato, Balotelli deve giocare insieme a Bacca e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> Sinisa deve trovare il modo per farli coesistere.



difficilissimo farli convivere


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Gooooooollllllllllllll


Bonaventura 2-0!*


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Madoooooo


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bonaaaaaaa 2-0 dajeeeee.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Spettacolare inserimento di Jack.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Goooooooooooooooool


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Grande Jack!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Jaaaacckkk


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Che palla del capitano! ! Jack fenomeno


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

10 minuti migliori degli ultimo anno


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma che lancio ha fatto Montolivo?


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Bene, bene. Dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo in versione Xavi


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

oleeeeeeeeeee, forse stasera si soffre di meno


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che palla del* capitano*! ! Jack fenomeno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo regista sorpresa dell'anno.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

grandissimo gol!


----------



## Isao (22 Settembre 2015)

Se Montolivo gioca così Dio lo benedica.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Settembre 2015)

Che passaggio e visione di gioco....e' rinato?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

La panchina mi sa che ha fatto bene all'addormentato della serie "forse meglio che mi impegno se voglio il posto"


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

che inizio...mamma mia


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Ecco il primo giallo


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Giallo. Te pareva.


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Giallo. Te pareva.



bastone e carota..genio e sregolatezza


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2015)

era da richiamo dai...non da giallo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Appena fa fallo Balotelli subito giallo mah,mah speriamo bene ma già ammonito dopo 12 minuti...


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come dico da inizio campionato, Balotelli deve giocare insieme a Bacca e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> Sinisa deve trovare il modo per farli coesistere.



Difficile non impossibile, in questa serie A nel 70% delle partite si puo


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Giallo Calabria..


----------



## uoteghein (22 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo lo tolga e L.Adriano segni 3 gol


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Speriamo lo tolga e L.Adriano segni 3 gol



Guarda il controllo di Mario su quel lancio di 50 metri..


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Speriamo lo tolga e L.Adriano segni 3 gol



Speriamo di vincere e basta


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo smesso di agiocare non va bene


----------



## uoteghein (22 Settembre 2015)

Adesso tutti si esaltano per una punizione ed il nulla totale negli altri 89 minuti.
Evviva la coerenza di tutti gli haters di Balo che ora già lo idolatrano


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Non bisogna mollare


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Comunque da quando Montolivo è titolare è un altro Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti si esaltano per una punizione ed il nulla totale negli altri 89 minuti.
> Evviva la coerenza di tutti gli haters di Balo che ora già lo idolatrano



Per piacere goditi la partita


----------



## malos (22 Settembre 2015)

Ha fatto bene la panca all'addormentato


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Keisuke!! Bacca meglio lì!!


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vincere e basta


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

St'udine è veramente imbarazzante


----------



## uoteghein (22 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bravo Keisuke!! Bacca meglio lì!!



Baccca vuole segnare solo di esterno destro


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti si esaltano per una punizione ed il nulla totale negli altri 89 minuti.
> Evviva la coerenza di tutti gli haters di Balo che ora già lo idolatrano



ma quale idolatrare dai, sottolineare il fatto che ha segnato un bel gol non significa idolatrare


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Basta Honda


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti si esaltano per una punizione ed il nulla totale negli altri 89 minuti.


Nulla totale oggi? Ma hai capito qual è Balotelli? Quello nero con la cresta, ha il numero 45.


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma Honda ha i pesi di piombo nascosti sotto maglia, calzettoni e negli scarpini?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma che succede


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa DEVE togliere Balotelli qua si finisce di nuovo in 10 altrimenti.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma Honda ha i pesi di piombo nascosti sotto maglia, calzettoni e negli scarpini?



Come Goku..


----------



## koti (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma come ha fatto la Juve a perdere in casa con questi.


----------



## arcanum (22 Settembre 2015)

Honda non c'è in realtà


----------



## koti (22 Settembre 2015)

Bravissimo Calabria.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia Calabria..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Honda lentissimo, CALABRIA strepitoso


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Bravissimo Calabria.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

De Jong è sempre altissimo in fase offensiva. Forse troppo.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Esordio da titolare da Calabria proprio nello stadio in cui esordi Paolo Maldini, se non ricordo male anche da terzino destro.. bel dato


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Tutto perfetto.. passaggio movimento poi arriva Honda...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo fisicamente è patetico


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Montolivo fisicamente è patetico


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sinisa DEVE togliere Balotelli qua si finisce di nuovo in 10 altrimenti.



Io invece non lo toglierei ancora, ho fiducia che non fara la stupidagine che tutti aspettano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Quanto odio quando Balotelli si ferma perché lo tengono un pò. Cavolo, era 2vs2...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto.. passaggio movimento poi arriva Honda...


Era l'unico in area. È stato bravo il difensore che ha rischiato pure il rigore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Calabria assatanato!


----------



## Heaven (22 Settembre 2015)

Calabria può diventare davvero uno forte


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

benissimo Calabria


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma Honda l'anno scorso da dove l'ha tirato fuori quell'inizio di stagione con tanti gol e belle giocate?


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

Quanto si lamentano 'sti udinesi?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Calma con Calabria.. vi ricordate De sciglio all'inizio?

Per me Calbaria può diventare fermo..ma piano


----------



## MilanLover (22 Settembre 2015)

Calabria


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


>



Vola via e frana indecentemente a terra in ogni duello fisico


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma Honda cosa fa i passaggi alti a 3000 allora? Mah..


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Nooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Honda fa troppo ridere


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

De Jong riesce a farci tornare da Diego Lopez anche quando è in posizione di ala sinistra


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Zap Zap


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Zapataaaaaaa


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Zapataaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Goooooollllllllll

3-0 Zapataaaaaaa*


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Il gol dell'ex


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Sapataaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Che bel Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Grande cross grande gol


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma quindi si può segnare su calcio da fermo anche senza Vio?


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Zapataaaa. Siamo da scudetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Due gol da calcio d'angolo.. ma Gianni vio non c'é?


----------



## Isao (22 Settembre 2015)

Sbaglio o de jong messo lì non è male?


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2015)

Zapata ha preso l'ascensore


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vola via e frana indecentemente a terra in ogni duello fisico



ahhh in questo senso si.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Mai visto un Milan del genere nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Grandissimo primo tempo. Dobbiamo giocare sempre. Grande Sinisa per la grinta che ci mette.


----------



## J&B (22 Settembre 2015)

Anche se l'Udinese è poca roba,è un bel Milan.


----------



## MilanLover (22 Settembre 2015)

Bel Milan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Due gol da calcio d'angolo.. ma Gianni vio non c'é?



E' andato via!

Finalmente sta dando i suoi frutti in ritardo


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

3-0 gran Milan


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

Bel Milan,tranne quella pippa di Honda.Daiii


----------



## malos (22 Settembre 2015)

Sono quasi commosso, giochiamo a calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2015)

Voglio Adriano al posto di Honda, tanto Balotelli gioca molto basso, scende a prendere palla, Honda sta facendo praticamente la seconda punta, quindi meglio inserire Adriano e tenere lui alto con Bacca.


----------



## MilanLover (22 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me, se giochiamo sempre cos,, possiamo lottare per il terzo posto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2015)

A parte Honda bene


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

Ottima partita di tutti, avversario modestissimo. faticherà a salvarsi.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Mi sa che Bertolacci è l'anomalia di questa squadra


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

che bel milan, son contenta. 

però sta udinese mi pare davvero poca cosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Sta udine ha 3 punti e li ha fatti in casa dell'allegri's band


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

L'Udinese fa abbastanza ridere, ma ricordiamoci che lo scorso anno da questa gente venivamo umiliati sotto ogni punto di vista. Come gioco mi ritengo soddisfatto, vedo progressi.

Bene tutti, Honda escluso as usual.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Molto bene Calabria ... Tutto bene ... Balo non deve farsi buttare fuori


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Che bello, Inzaghi se vuoi ti presto la corda


----------



## ralf (22 Settembre 2015)

L'infortunio di Abate per noi è una manna al cielo, Calabria continua cosi.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma Bertolacci in versione trequartista? mi sa che a sto punto è l'unico ruolo in cui lo metterei pur di togliere Honda di torno.


----------



## Doctore (22 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> 3-0 gran Milan



magari finisce 3 a 3


----------



## malos (22 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sta udine ha 3 punti e li ha fatti in casa dell'allegri's band



Non ho visto quella partita ma fatico a capire come ha fatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2015)

Ottimo Milan, i progressi per me erano già evidenti da un paio di partite, anche nel derby.

C'è gioco, c'è una bella differenza con l'anno scorso dove anche quando si vinceva era tutto casuale.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bella gara. Io toglierei il prima possibile Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2015)

Si vede persino un'idea di gioco, ottimo

Calabria enorme


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Settembre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Non ho visto quella partita ma fatico a capire come ha fatto.


Tirando in porta 1 volta e superando la metà campo 3 volte.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Buona partita e ottimo risultato, stiamo entrando in forma.



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Bella gara. Io toglierei il prima possibile Balotelli.



Anche io, peccato perchè stava giocando bene.


----------



## BB7 (22 Settembre 2015)

Honda è troppo inutile


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

MilanLover ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se giochiamo sempre cos,, possiamo lottare per il terzo posto



Calma calma


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Settembre 2015)

mammamia quanto aspetto menez al posto di honda, molto bene il centrocampo ma non è un miracolo, finchè non giochiamo contro una squadra che ci pressa e non ci fa pensare non giudico, è lì che si vede la tecnica ed è lì che non ci abbiamo mai capito nulla. Per il resto molto felice, forse Bacca pecca un po' di fatica accumulata, honda incommentabile


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Non ho visto quella partita ma fatico a capire come ha fatto.



ha giocato nella propria meta campo tutta la partita, un tiro al 78 e poi catenaccione fino al fischio finale.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Fuori Honda e dentro Adriano.


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

mi piacerebbe vedere Mauri al posto di Honda, sul 3 a 0 ce lo possiamo permettere di vederlo sto ragazzo


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Settembre 2015)

ah, se avessimo investito seriamente nel centrocampo ...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Settembre 2015)

bene + o - tutti a parte Honda che ormai è acclarato non possa giocare in serie a....ora vediamo di non far rientrare sti abomini in bianconero...toglierei subito Mario xkè sappiamo che al primo fallo lo butteranno fuori...


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Settembre 2015)

Beh, io sono contentissimo ... grandi sorrisi e anche un po' di stupore qui tra amici milanisti


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> mammamia quanto aspetto menez al posto di honda, molto bene il centrocampo ma non è un miracolo, finchè non giochiamo contro una squadra che ci pressa e non ci fa pensare non giudico, è lì che si vede la tecnica ed è lì che non ci abbiamo mai capito nulla. Per il resto molto felice, forse Bacca pecca un po' di fatica accumulata, honda incommentabile



faticheremo appena troveremo squadre non materasso come questa.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> faticheremo appena troveremo squadre non materasso come questa.



...un pensiero alla volta.


----------



## Victorss (22 Settembre 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> mammamia quanto aspetto menez al posto di honda, molto bene il centrocampo ma non è un miracolo, finchè non giochiamo contro una squadra che ci pressa e non ci fa pensare non giudico, è lì che si vede la tecnica ed è lì che non ci abbiamo mai capito nulla. Per il resto molto felice, forse Bacca pecca un po' di fatica accumulata, honda incommentabile



Invece io credo Sinisa pensi che il lavoro difensivo di Honda sia fondamentale..è vero è lento e tante volte fa innervosire ma si fa un mazzo clamoroso, torna su ogni singolo pallone, fateci caso..da una grossissima mano al centrocampo, cosa che Menez non farebbe nemmeno per sbaglio. Spero comunque di poterlo vedere il francese, se Sinisa lo sistema..madonna che attacco..


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Settembre 2015)

Se bee investe a centrocampo a Gennaio.....un pensierino lo si puo' fare....quando giochi con questa grinta anche se non hai qualità puoi vincere con tutti.....vado fuori OT ma LEWANDOWKI in 9 minuti ha segnato una QUINTUPLETTAAAAA.....RECORDDD da ricordare negli annali!


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Bella gara. Io toglierei il prima possibile Balotelli.


Purtroppo è sempre una mina vagante.


----------



## Milo (22 Settembre 2015)

incredibile stasera stanno giocando bene anche gli scarsoni!! Tanta roba!! L'unico che non mi piace è honda, prego per il ritorno di Saponara...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Non poteva toglierlo nell'intervallo?


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Esce Calabria.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Calabria esce, entra Alex.. probabilmente per contrastare Duvan.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma che cambio fa ? Ma è fuori di testa ?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Aldo baglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Perché? Per il giallo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Calabria si sarà rotto perchè altrimenti non si spiega l'uscita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma metti Poli terzino almeno, che dovemo fa con OspedAlex


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Forse era stanco boh, comunque era ammonito. Probabilmente Zapata fa il TD ora.


----------



## koti (22 Settembre 2015)

Cioè, ha tolto uno dei migliori in campo per mettere Zapata terzino?


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Calabria si sarà rotto perchè altrimenti non si spiega l'uscita.



Nessun problema fisico , è fuori il serbo .


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Te pareva un gol bisogna prenderlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Prendiamo sempre gol, nulla da fare.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Entra Aldo Baglio e prendiamo gol.

1-3


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Gran cambio Sinisa, gran cambio

Difesa immobile, fascia destra scoperta


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Allenatore veramente somaro .


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mannaggia cominciamo bene Sri secondo tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ecco lì...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Scontatissimo e ora questi si caricheranno a molla....


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma dobbiamo sempre subire gol.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiudiamo 'sta cavolo di partita..


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma per quale motivo Zapata è uscito?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mmm bacca non vede boccia però


----------



## alexxx19 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma togliere honda mai eh?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Madò


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo Zapata è uscito?


non è uscito. Fa il terzino. Che è peggio. 2-3 ciao core


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma che stiamo facendo


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco

2-3


----------



## diavolo (22 Settembre 2015)

Non ho parole


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

VA beh abbiamo già capito tutto l'avevo detto...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

si va be ma che dormite zio caro. 

non si può vedere thereau che si porta a spasso tutta la difesa.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Settembre 2015)

Siamo scomparsi dal campo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Mammamia che ritardati


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

ma porca miseria


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Che sia maledetto Alex Aldo Baglio


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2015)

Cambio folle di Mihajlovic. Nemmeno Inzaghi,


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa hanno mangiato nell'intervallo


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Fascia destra distrutta dopo l'uscita di Calabria.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Che nervi ma è possibile!?


----------



## hiei87 (22 Settembre 2015)

Finita. Il cambio ci ha ammazzati.


----------



## Nicco (22 Settembre 2015)

Togliere Calabria per mettere Alex e spostare zapata terzino?...nice move.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Settembre 2015)

Siamo dei fessi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2015)

Chi mi spiega il senso di Zapata laterale con Alex in mezzo? Che tragedia.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Che squadra di somari , roba da matti . Comunque cambio da SUICIDIO SUICIDIO. Allenatore indecente .


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

era troppo bello per essere vero!


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto Alex Aldo Baglio



Chi lo mette in campo non certo lui .


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Settembre 2015)

Una pazzia cambiare Calabria per Alex, spostando Zapata sulla fascia dx. 
Sinisa non ne indovina una...


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

ridicoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Togli Honda e De Jong, muoviti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Una pazzia cambiare Calabria per Alex, spostando Zapata sulla fascia dx.
> Sinisa non ne indovina una...



Non ha fatto UN cambio decente in cinque partite


----------



## alexxx19 (22 Settembre 2015)

Veramente cassanata mostruosa del mister...complimenti


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

che cambio allucinante


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

Se sinisa riesce in questa impresa


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma mi spiegate come può essere credibile una squadra che riapre in 10 minuti una partita che era messa in cassaforte? ma dove vogliamo andare? l'ho detto e lo ripeto: non è concepibile che Mihajlovic non riesca a mettere a posto la difesa quando Mancini, con uomini dello stesso livello, ha creato un muro invalicabile


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlović deve dare spiegazioni. Non è possibile ciò che sta accadendo.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

Se non si vince deve essere esonerato


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2015)

Poi Honda cosa dev fare per essere panchinato?


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

che nervi cmq, non è possibile subire sempre gol! peccato per sto cambio! spero che Sinisa abbia una buona scusa!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma togli quel morto di Honda????????


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Cioè boh manco sul 0-3 mi fanno stare tranquilli mai una partita che mi fanno stare sereni mai e poi mai.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se non si vince deve essere esonerato




si..ciao...


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2015)

L'errore che fa questa squadra da anni è quello di abbassare la guardia quando crede di aver già vinto.

L'uscita di Calabria per Alex è stata comunque una mazzatta.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Non so cosa sia aspettando Sinisa per i cambi


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

mo ci tocca soffrire fino alla fine... che palle veramente!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma bastava mettere Poli terzino se non ne hai, cribbio!!! Ora lo mette e perdiamo, sicuro


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli ha finito la benzina, lo togliesse.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

L'ha tolto!!! L'ha tolto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mihajlović deve dare spiegazioni. Non è possibile ciò che sta accadendo.



_Lei fa la giornalista, io son l'allenatore_


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

la squadra è entrata in campo in modo troppo presuntuoso e ora la partita è in bilico


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

era ora! Honda non deve più vedere il campo!!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

finalmente fuori sta lumaca. 

speriamo che poli si renda utile.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Comunque il "geniaccio" serbo ha risolto la partita per l'Udinese cambiando Calabria con Alex e spostando Zapata sulla fascia (neanche a Fifa). Continuo a non vedere questo grande genio tattico di cui tutti parlano


----------



## diavolo (22 Settembre 2015)

Alex si incarta da solo


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

alex cmq è una roba inguardabile, voglio mexes.


----------



## Nicco (22 Settembre 2015)

Sia lodato, esce il nippo.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'errore che fa questa squadra da anni è quello di abbassare la guardia quando crede di aver già vinto.
> 
> L'uscita di Calabria per Alex è stata comunque una mazzatta.



Il problema è che non abbiamo centrocampisti in grado di gestire la palla, di conseguenza ogni volta che abbassiamo il ritmo prendiamo gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma datela a Bacca!!! Non lo guardano proprio...


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile come non sappiano mai gestire il vantaggio.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Siamo riusciti a resuscitare una squadra che era sepolta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma datela a Bacca!!! Non lo guardano proprio...



Senza una seconda punta che lo appoggi per bene, Bacca non riesce a farsi vedere. Serve Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Settembre 2015)

Con il Milan chiunque può fare punti, anche chi arriverà ultimo in campionato può venir a batter cassa.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna cambiare Bacca che non ha visto una palla


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

De sciglio


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Settembre 2015)

MA che difesa inguardabile! De Sciglio BASTA


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a resuscitare una squadra che era sepolta.



pazzesco


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Comunque il "geniaccio" serbo ha risolto la partita per l'Udinese cambiando Calabria con Alex e spostando Zapata sulla fascia (neanche a Fifa). Continuo a non vedere questo grande genio tattico di cui tutti parlano



ma dove hai letto che Sinisa è un genio della tattica??


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa combinano


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bacca oggi male male


----------



## cremone (22 Settembre 2015)

Balo dovrebbe uscire ma scommetto togliera Bacca


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma dove hai letto che Sinisa è un genio della tattica??



Fin ora Mancini lo batte 3 a 0 e stiamo parlando di Roberto Mancini, non proprio un genio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Zapata partita profumatissima da quando è stato spostato a destra, ora è ammonito, cosa fai Sinisa?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Bisogna cambiare Bacca che non ha visto una palla



senza luiz adriano ha perso molto.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

Che branco di somari


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

E' assurdo tutto ciò.. Quel rottame di Alex è entrato per marcare Zapata e questo in cinque minuti ha fatto gol e assist.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Palla entra in area tutti in panico


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Settembre 2015)

onestamente ora sembriamo il pugile ancora in vantaggio ai punti ma un po' suonato e ondeggiante sulle gambe che guarda disperato l'orologio


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2015)

No raga non ci credo


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Che roba incredibile. Siamo vergognosi comunque vada a finire.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma sto Calabria che cosa è successo?


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Fin ora Mancini lo batte 3 a 0 e stiamo parlando di Roberto Mancini, non proprio un genio



cosa c'entra mancini?? ti ostini a dire che qui tutti considerano Sinisa un genio, un fenomeno della tattica, etc.. io non capisco da dove vengono fuori ste cose?? boh..


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Dite quello che vi pare, ma è innegabile che Mihajlovic si sia ficcato nella melma da solo.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Settembre 2015)

Miha non ci sta capendo NULLA. Vergogna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio sta realisticamente facendo quasi peggio di Zapata


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2015)

Questa squadra oltre ai decantati difetti tecnici che sappiamo tutti, ha enormi ENORMI problemi psicologici


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Settembre 2015)

CALABRIA era stato ammonito...è stato 2 minuti a terra per l'infortunio subito....prima di criticare....puo' essere che sia infortunato e noi non possiamo saperlo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa fallo???


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> CALABRIA era stato ammonito...è stato 2 minuti a terra per l'infortunio subito....prima di criticare....puo' essere che sia infortunato e noi non possiamo saperlo?



Ma infatti il problema non è aver sostituito Calabria, quanto aver deciso di spostare Zapata sulla fascia dove non ha mai giocato


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma stiamo facendo la difesa a 3


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

non vedo l'ora che finisca sta partita.. abbiamo totalmente sbagliato il secondo tempo! Cambi sbagliati! e squadra che ha smesso di giocare.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sta realisticamente facendo quasi peggio di Zapata



De Sciglio ha fatto benissimo finché il genio non ha deciso di stravolgere la difesa


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli è fermo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mamma che secondo tempo....


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il problema non è aver sostituito Calabria, quanto aver deciso di spostare Zapata sulla fascia dove non ha mai giocato



e chi ci mettevi?? cmq Zapata ha già giocato da terzino..


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Come può il cambio di un terzino mandare tutti in panico??


----------



## uoteghein (22 Settembre 2015)

Bacca, grazie alla presenza del fenomenale Balotelli, non ha toccato una palla.


----------



## Milo (22 Settembre 2015)

Io metterei luiz che corr come un pazzo e rientra almeno fino a centrocampo


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Riusciremo nell'impresa? Era difficile risollevare questa Udinese dopo il primo tempo e ce la stiamo facendo


----------



## Crox93 (22 Settembre 2015)

Squadra, oltre che scarsa, senza personalità (eccetto pochissimi casi). Senza capacità di chiudere una partita. Senza capacità di gestire un vantaggio. Si è tornati in campo sul 3-0 con la convinzione di essere migliori,di essere una grande squadra e di avere tutto sotto controllo con facilità. Che si sveglino,sono tutto tranne questo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

E metti qualcuno


----------



## arcanum (22 Settembre 2015)

Urge Luiz Adriano


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come può il cambio di un terzino mandare tutti in panico??



Di un terzino 18ENNE....


----------



## uoteghein (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha fatto benissimo finché il genio non ha deciso di stravolgere la difesa



Alleluja. Ormai qualsiasi cosa succeda è colpa di De Sciglio.
Grottesco.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e chi ci mettevi?? cmq Zapata ha già giocato da terzino..



Ha giocato sempre da centrale, non arrampicatevi sugli specchi. Chi mettevo? piuttosto rimettevo Poli terzino, soluzione già provata lo scorso anno e nel precampionato, ma spostare un centrale sulla fascia è SEMPRE una cattiva idea (a meno che il centrale non sia un fenomeno, cosa che Zapata non è)


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Toglie Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Esce Bacca, entra Luiz.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma metti Luiz e leva quel mononeurone


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

E' ufficiale, Balutello è la nuova tassa


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Toglie Bacca



Ma a cosa serve Luiz Adriano che fa il lavoro sporco la davanti senza una punta vera? Perché Balotelli tutto fa tranne che la punta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Tanto non vede palla neanche lui, tutto il "gioco" deve convergere al 45


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Toglie Bacca



Vedi te, non ha toccato palla


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tanto non vede palla neanche lui, tutto il "gioco" deve convergere al 45



Eeeeeeh ma è l'unico buono che abbiamo Balotelli cit.


----------



## folletto (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Vedi te, non ha toccato palla



Si ma almeno si muove


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

Non so come finirà questa gara, ma così non andiamo da nessuna parte. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo giocato. Non si può durare 45 minuti.


----------



## Milo (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa urla balotelli a de Sciglio??


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ha giocato sempre da centrale, non arrampicatevi sugli specchi. Chi mettevo? piuttosto rimettevo Poli terzino, soluzione già provata lo scorso anno e nel precampionato, ma spostare un centrale sulla fascia è SEMPRE una cattiva idea (a meno che il centrale non sia un fenomeno, cosa che Zapata non è)



invece Zapata il terzino la già fatto.. .forse più di Poli.. Che poi non sia un fenomeno quello è poco ma sicuro. Poi se metteva Poli chi ci metteva a centrocampo?? genio.. Nocerinho??


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Vedi te, non ha toccato palla



Secondo te perché? Non ha avuto nessuno che lo appoggiasse, quando gioca con L.Adriano infatti è decisamente più pericoloso. Balotelli è una capra non serve a nulla invece.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Miha indecente veramente . Non ne ha azzeccata una .


----------



## cremone (22 Settembre 2015)

Come non detto...toglie Bacca e non Balotelli


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te perché? Non ha avuto nessuno che lo appoggiasse, quando gioca con L.Adriano infatti è decisamente più pericoloso. Balotelli è una capra non serve a nulla invece.



Balotelli gioca palesemente più dietro, quindi credo che anche lui un po di responsabilità ce l'abbia


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Sembra un deja vu di Torino - Milan con Fergutroll


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> invece Zapata il terzino la già fatto.. .forse più di Poli.. Che poi non sia un fenomeno quello è poco ma sicuro. Poi se metteva Poli chi ci metteva a centrocampo?? genio.. Nocerinho??



Fenomeno fai silenzio che stai difendendo a spada tratta un allenatore che ha buttato al vento una partita chiusa a doppia mandata


----------



## uoteghein (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Balotelli è una capra non serve a nulla invece.



Un giocatore dannoso.
A 25 anni non corre e si lamenta, non pressa e non riparte in contropiede.
Non cambierà MAI.
Potrà fare i suoi gol da 40 metri ma i campioni sono altri.
Panchina fissa per lui e titolari Bacca-L.Adriano sempre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Balotelli gioca palesemente più dietro, quindi credo che anche lui un po di responsabilità ce l'abbia



Balotelli gioca dietro, quasi a centrocampo e da li non si muove. Non crea gioco, lui si muove solo in funziona di se stesso.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Fenomeno fai silenzio che stai difendendo a spada tratta un allenatore che ha buttato al vento una partita chiusa a doppia mandata



Basta sparare .. Stasera ha sbagliato, ma hai stufato con 'sta crociata.
[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] no parole censurate!


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Il cambio Calabria-Alex è stato sbagliato, ma non conosciamo le ragioni, forse infortunio, forse non voleva rischiare il rosso.. non si sa. Ma non bisogna condannare Sinisa, eravamo sul 3 a 0... Ci stava prendere sto rischio.. Più che altro quello che non mi è piaciuto è l'atteggiamento, abbiamo smesso di giocare e dopo il primo gol ci siamo impauriti


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Basta sparare ******.. Stasera ha sbagliato, ma hai stufato con 'sta crociata.



Non è una crociata, ma già la squadra è scarsa, se ci si mette anche lui tanto vale chiudere baracca e burattini


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Settembre 2015)

Siamo diventati una squadra piccola, quelle che vincono 3-0 e possono perdere 3-4 come quelle che perdono 0-3 e possono vincere 4-3, vinciamo bene 2-3 partite poi facciamo schifo inspiegabilmente. Sarà un anno così


----------



## diavolo (22 Settembre 2015)

CR Poli


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Balotelli gioca dietro, quasi a centrocampo e da li non si muove. Non crea gioco, lui si muove solo in funziona di se stesso.



Ha giocato tutta la partita a centrocampo e Mihajlovic non ha detto nulla, quindi credo sia lecito dedurre che sia una richiesta dell'allenatore


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

*Smettetela di azzuffarvi*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ha giocato tutta la partita a centrocampo e Mihajlovic non ha detto nulla, quindi credo sia lecito dedurre che sia una richiesta dell'allenatore



Balotelli ha sempre giocato così, non è mica una novità.


----------



## cremone (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Balotelli gioca dietro, quasi a centrocampo e da li non si muove. Non crea gioco, lui si muove solo in funziona di se stesso.



Esatto, Balo gioca per se stesso


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha sempre giocato così, non è mica una novità.



bravo


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Fenomeno fai silenzio che stai difendendo a spada tratta un allenatore che ha buttato al vento una partita chiusa a doppia mandata




io lo difendo, ma tu invece ti accanisci contro... spesso volentieri con argomenti fuori luogo.. Lasciamoli il tempo. Sinisa sbaglia e sbaglierà ancora ! non è certo un fenomeno di allenatore, ma è quello che abbiamo. Non conosciamo manco le ragioni del cambio!


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha sempre giocato così, non è mica una novità.



E ripeto, si vede che all'allenatore va bene così perché in 90 minuti non ha detto nulla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Guarda come rischia il rosso


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

Così non si può. Assolutamente.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2015)

Voglio la testa di Mihajlovic. Peggio di Inzaghi.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mio Dio.


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

sofferenza assurda


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

Che didastro


----------



## diavolo (22 Settembre 2015)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2015)

mamma che agonia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> E ripeto, si vede che all'allenatore va bene così perché in 90 minuti non ha detto nulla



Ma infatti l'allenatore non è assolutamente esente da colpe.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io lo difendo, ma tu invece ti accanisci contro... spesso volentieri con argomenti fuori luogo.. Lasciamoli il tempo. Sinisa sbaglia e sbaglierà ancora ! non è certo un fenomeno di allenatore, ma è quello che abbiamo. Non conosciamo manco le ragioni del cambio!



"Sinisa sbaglia e sbaglierà ancora" non esiste proprio. È un allenatore con diversi anni di esperienza alle spalle, non un novellino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Che vergogna


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Si meritano ampiamente il pareggio .


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

4 minuti de che


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

L'ho vista dentro.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

sto sudando freddo.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io lo difendo, ma tu invece ti accanisci contro... spesso volentieri con argomenti fuori luogo.. Lasciamoli il tempo. Sinisa sbaglia e sbaglierà ancora ! non è certo un fenomeno di allenatore, ma è quello che abbiamo. Non conosciamo manco le ragioni del cambio!



Il cambio é tattico. É stato lampante, si é spaventato per quel colpo di testa su cui é stato anticipato Calabria.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> E ripeto, si vede che all'allenatore va bene così perché in 90 minuti non ha detto nulla



ah si? sei sulla panchina forse o hai messo microfoni??


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli che si fa scartare come un salmone, si ferma, e fa il gesto tipo a lasciar stare... che capra


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

Domizzi espulso


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> "Sinisa sbaglia e sbaglierà ancora" non esiste proprio. È un allenatore con diversi anni di esperienza alle spalle, non un novellino



sbagliare è umano caro mio. Mourinho, Guardiola, Ancellotti.. tutti sbagliano..


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Rosso Domizzi.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Udinese in 10. Bene.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2015)

Comunque finisca questa partita, questo secondo tempo è inaccettabile e ingiustificabile in ogni modo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma che espulsione è?


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sbagliare è umano caro mio. Mourinho, Guardiola, Ancellotti.. tutti sbagliano..



Sei senza speranza


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2015)

*Udinese Milan 2-3 FINALE*


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2015)

finita!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2015)

Sofferenza incredibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli viene sempre allontanato dai compagni per evitare che combini qualche cavolata, è come avere in campo un bambino di 8 anni che deve essere guidato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma cosa vi abbracciate, pagliacci


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2015)

In questa partita ho visto il miglior milan ed il peggior milan


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Settembre 2015)

che pena boh, se dovessero giocare contro una squadra "normale" finirebbe 7-1


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2015)

Secondo tempo VERGOGNOSO


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

mentalità pessima , veramente pessima . Allenatore INDECENTE.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Scena pietosa quella finale


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Settembre 2015)

Mario nell'ultimo intervento ha dimostrato di ESSERE CAMBIATO.PUNTO E STOP.in altri tempi avrebbe spaccato il ginocchio all'avversario!


----------



## cremone (22 Settembre 2015)

I cambi hanno fatto pena


----------



## Crox93 (22 Settembre 2015)

Alla fine si abbracciano come se avessero vinto la finale di Champions, in realtà hanno battuto a fatica una delle squadre meno in forma del campionato. Non credo serva aggiungere altro.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli stasera mentalmente straordinario. Negli scorsi anni sarebbe stato espulso sicuramente. Ha resistito alla grande ogni volta. Bene cosi.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Settembre 2015)

Si devono vergognare tutti.
Una partita indecente.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

3 punti. Bene ma non si può giocare così. Non sappiamo gestire il vantaggio. Oggi non è la prima volta. Gran primo tempo. Nel secondo un disastro incredibile. Sul piano di gioco OK ma la dietro balliamo ancora e l'Udinese non è granché. Dobbiamo ancora fare passi avanti.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sei senza speranza



Al prossimo messaggio del genere vai fuori, questo è l'ultimo avvertimento.
Rispetta gli altri.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Altra vittoria dal sapore di sconfitta. Mihajlovic sarà una brava persona ma combina veramente troppi casino


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2015)

Come col Palermo, da salvare il risultato e Calabria su tutto (Bacca a parte che sappiamo che è forte ma che stasera non ne ha azzeccata una).
Il resto è sconforto profondo.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

Almeno l'abbiamo vinta, pero' secondo tempo nessun tiro in porta e abbiamo giocato con la cacarella.Bisogna cambiare atteggiamento, l'Udinese poteva pareggiare senza rubare nulla


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Al prossimo messaggio del genere vai fuori



Ma scusa lui mi provoca e vado fuori io? va be va, ti risparmio la fatica


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo ottimo, secondo tempo VERGOGNOSO

C'è da lavorare tantissimo. Soprattutto nella mentalità.


----------



## Snake (22 Settembre 2015)

c'hanno pure il coraggio di esultare sti pagliacci, dovrebbero andarsi a nascondere uno per uno


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Secondo tempo inguardabile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma quelli che esaltano Balotelli perché è riuscito a non farsi espellere sono seri? Ma sapete che non siamo un centro di recupero per persone con problemi di controllo della rabbia?


----------



## sballotello (22 Settembre 2015)

squadra senza attributi


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2015)

Vergognoso. Gestione Kamikaze di Mihajlovic da più che provinciale e gagasotto. Meritavamo il pareggio, ma sarebbe stata uno sfregio alla grande prestazione di Balotelli.

Romagnoli non so che sicurezza vi dia, ma per me oggi ha sbagliato tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2015)

Vergogna

Stavamo per buttare una partita in modo ridicolo


----------



## Fabregas (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sei senza speranza



Ma non sarai mica Inzaghi? 

Stai portando avanti una crociata ridicola più delle conferenze stampa del Plasmon.
Miha non è Guardiola e pensare di paragonarli è da stupidi ma farlo passare più scarso del Bresaola lo è di più.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

L'importante era vincere, e abbiamo vinto. Ma una prestazione ridicola, perchè non puoi giocare in questo modo quando sei avanti di 3 gol. C'è ancora tanto tanto tanto lavoro da fare. Forza Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Marò non so voi ma stavo "morendo" nel secondo tempo che ansia aiuto, bisogna ripartire dal 1° tempo, prendiamo questi 3 punti sofferti e andiamo avanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2015)

Qualcuno mi spiega PERCHÉ è stato sostituito Calabria?


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Balotelli stasera mentalmente straordinario. Negli scorsi anni sarebbe stato espulso sicuramente. Ha resistito alla grande ogni volta. Bene cosi.



Direi straordinario se paragonato ai suoi limiti incredibili nel passato. Personalmente mi sembra un atteggiamento che si richiede come prerequisito da un giocatore normale.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

accontentiamoci di questi tre punti. Bene il primo tempo, male il secondo. C'è ancora molto da lavorare, soprattutto sulla mentalità. Cambi sbagliati! spero che Sinisa smetta di fare giocare Honda che è stato il peggior in campo, Bacca si è visto molto poco stasera.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega PERCHÉ è stato sostituito Calabria?



Temeva l'espulsione. Il cambio è stato scellerato comunque, Zapata non è proponibile sulla fascia tantomeno con Alex in mezzo


----------



## Nicco (22 Settembre 2015)

Bacca + Adriano >>> Bacca + Balotelli


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Con l'uscita di Calabria è cambiato tutto.


----------



## arcanum (22 Settembre 2015)

Non vorrei stare negli spogliatoi adesso....secondo me Mihajlovic rompe qualcosa e rompe qualcuno, non sto scherzando


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> mentalità pessima , veramente pessima . *Allenatore INDECENTE*.



Ahimè oggi lo è stato. Togliendo calabria per rafforzare la difesa appena ha visto le tre punte ha lanciato un messaggio pessimo alla squadra. Oggi un Mihajlovic che andrebbe preso e strigliato. Non sta allenando il Carpi, anzi, il Carpi queste cose non le fa.


----------



## koti (22 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega PERCHÉ è stato sostituito Calabria?


Se lo chiedono tutti.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Settembre 2015)

Non so se essere più felice per i tre punti o preoccupato per l'atteggiamento visto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che esaltano Balotelli perché è riuscito a non farsi espellere sono seri? Ma sapete che non siamo un centro di recupero per persone con problemi di controllo della rabbia?





Hammer ha scritto:


> Direi straordinario se paragonato ai suoi limiti incredibili nel passato. Personalmente mi sembra un atteggiamento che si richiede come prerequisito da un giocatore normale.



Balotelli c'è da elogiarlo perchè ha giocato proprio bene. Non ha sbagliato *nulla*.


----------



## Marilson (22 Settembre 2015)

va bene cosi, 3 punti. Siamo un cantiere aperto. Dico solo che mi aspettavo di pareggiarla alla fine, ma mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento dei ragazzi. Bonaventura e Balotelli hanno fatto un lavoro eccellente nel tenere la palla alla fine, li hanno fatti impazzire


----------



## Kaw (22 Settembre 2015)

Fortuna che l'abbiamo sfangata, non la reggevo la Istambul 2.0 

Nonostante il triplo vantaggio sapevo che il secondo tempo sarebbe stato una battaglia, ma non pensavo uscissimo totalmente dal campo, non abbiamo mai tirato in porta.

Non va bene così...


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Balotelli c'è da elogiarlo perchè ha giocato proprio bene. Non ha sbagliato *nulla*.



Sì oggi ha giocato abbastanza bene. Può dare molto, molto di più, soprattutto come approccio alla gara, ma quello di oggi è un buon punto di partenza


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bacca, grazie alla presenza del fenomenale Balotelli, non ha toccato una palla.



Bacca era stanchissimo, dai. Non diamo colpe a Balotelli, non rincorreva manco gli avversari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Pero ha portato a casa i 3 punti e quello che conta è quello


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Balotelli c'è da elogiarlo perchè ha giocato proprio bene. Non ha sbagliato *nulla*.



Esatto, non ha sbagliato nulla, anche perché non ha fatto nulla. Continuiamo così, avanti con Balotelli.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo molto bene, nel secondo malissimo. Il cambio Calabria-Alex non l'ho molto compreso, visto che Davide era stato uno dei migliori fino a quel momento. Bene anche Balotelli.

Portiamoci a casa questi 3 punti ma ci sono ancora tante cose da migliorare. Non e' possibile prendere 2 gol a partita.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Bacca era stanchissimo, dai. Non diamo colpe a Balotelli, non rincorreva manco gli avversari.



Si, Bacca oggi è stato invisibile in campo. Ma sono convinto si rifarà presto.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Settembre 2015)

Mo non chiedetevi tutti perché è uscito Calabria. Eravamo sul 3-0, l'Udinese totalmente inesistente e giustamente l'allenatore ha cercato di preservare il miglior terzino che abbiamo (già ammonito). Dobbiamo imparare a gestire un 3-0 anche senza un ragazzino del 96....


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo ottimo, ma secondo veramente pessimo. Qui c'è tanto da lavorare sull'aspetto psicologico. Ma anche il cambio di Calabria, per quanto già ammonito, è stato folle. Da lì il black out totale. Prendiamoci questi 3 punti e guardiamo avanti, nella speranza che crescano veramente nella gestione della partita. Perché prendere due gol e stare in bilico fino alla fine con una squadretta non è possibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esatto, non ha sbagliato nulla, anche perché non ha fatto nulla. Continuiamo così, avanti con Balotelli.



Anche io lo odio ma oggi è l'unico che salvo, se Balotelli ha giocato male gli altri sono da mandare in Siberia.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> *Temeva l'espulsione*. Il cambio è stato scellerato comunque, Zapata non è proponibile sulla fascia tantomeno con Alex in mezzo



può essere, ed è anche comprensibile non avendo altri terzini disponibili (abate e Antonelli infortunati), vedendola così non era così sbagliato il cambio. Poi chiaro ci fosse stato un vero terzino a disposizione sarebbe stato meglio. Non mi va di prendermela con Sinisa per questo, più che altro quello che non va bene è l'atteggiamento, nel secondo tempo non siamo manco scesi in campo e soprattutto insistere con honda.. quello si che è sbagliato! ma secondo me ci deve essere qualcosa sotto.. anche l'anno scorso era sempre titolare pure facendo partite oscene..


----------



## arcanum (22 Settembre 2015)

Anche Bonaventura ha fatto una buona partita fino alla fine...Montolivo pure non ha fatto male dai.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mo non chiedetevi tutti perché è uscito Calabria. Eravamo sul 3-0, l'Udinese totalmente inesistente e giustamente l'allenatore ha cercato di preservare il miglior terzino che abbiamo (già ammonito). Dobbiamo imparare a gestire un 3-0 anche senza un ragazzino del 96....



Ma si è assurdo pensare che Calabria sia l'ago della bilancia. Anche con lui in campo, sarebbe finita allo stesso modo. La squadra si è addormentata complessivamente, non certo perchè è uscito un terzino.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2015)

Sono molto preoccupato per come abbiamo giocato il secondo tempo. Ho paura che si ripeta la stessa cosa. Andiamo in vantaggio e tutto ad un tratto diventiamo dei salami. È una cosa inspiegabile. Comunque bene sul piano di gioco nel primo tempo. Almeno li ci sono passi avanti.


----------



## Lambro (22 Settembre 2015)

squadra sfilacciatissima nel secondo tempo, non reggiamo neanche 45 minuti, è molto preoccupante questa cosa.

sul gol di badu tutti e dico TUTTI i nostri centrocampisti erano a 30 metri, passeggianti, una cosa inguardabile veramente, ad instanbul furono 3 gol particolari ma non cedemmo tatticamente, mentre invece stasera proprio c'è stato il vuoto cosmico.

forse per causa dello sconquasso dovuto alla mossa di colantuono , con zapata, e quella cavolata di sinisa con calabria, non so, ma è mancato tutto.

balotelli ha giocato da solo solissimo, piantato sulla sinistra, con bacca che non si capisce il perchè gli stava a 40 metri di distanza.

cmq honda nettamente il peggiore in campo, dejong inutilissimo.

balotelli è forte, fortissimo quando vuole, ma uccidera' bacca del tutto se diventa titolare.

questo milan non puo' reggere assolutamente il trequartista, almeno se è honda a farlo, questo honda che non corre che passeggia che non ha strappi offensivi se non uno a partita è inutile e deleterio.

vedi l'inter e vedi 11 giocatori che difendono coi denti e la bava, vedi il milan e vedi gente che mentalmente esce ed entra dalla partita con una facilita' immane.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

C'è da migliorare ma alla fine quello che conta sono i tre punti.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mo non chiedetevi tutti perché è uscito Calabria. Eravamo sul 3-0, l'Udinese totalmente inesistente e giustamente l'allenatore ha cercato di preservare il miglior terzino che abbiamo (già ammonito). Dobbiamo imparare a gestire un 3-0 anche senza un ragazzino del 96....




quoto! le colpe da dare a Sinisa sono altre..


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2015)

Bacca pessimo, dopo il primo gol dell'Udinese si è isolato in avanti e non di è più visto

Su Honda ho finito le parole, imbarazzante


----------



## Schism75 (22 Settembre 2015)

Secondo tempo vergognoso, governati da un allenatore pessimo e difensivista oltre ogni limite.

Diego Lopez 
Calabria 7 - gioca una partita sontuosa. Usciamo e l'udinese straripa a destra e al centro le prende tutte. E noi non attacchiamo più sarà un caso? Io penso proprio di no
De sciglio 5 - inguardabile.
Zapata 6 - 7 fino a che fa il centrale, 5 da laterale
Romagnoli 5 - sinceramente non mi sta impressionando in queste partite. Speriamo che la sua via non sia quella di ranocchia.

Montolivo 6,5 - ottimo primo tempo la squadra é ferma e non sa a chi darla.
De jong 6 - da interno non dispiace, poi cala.
Bonaventura 6,5 - buona partita, un altro goal.

Honda 4 - incredibile come possa giocare ancora.

Bacca 5 - brutta partita, ma mal servito perché Balotelli ha un ruolo tutto suo. 
Balotelli 6 - gran goal, ma poi gioca da fermo. Non funzionale alla squadra, può essere solo la variabile impazzita da rischiarar a fine partita. Ammonito, tiene tutti col fiato sul collo.

Alex 4 - entra per dare copertura, ma si apre la diga. Ex giocatore.
Poli 6 - poteva essere inserito prima, liberando Bonaventura che a campo aperto poteva rendersi micidiale in contropiede, oppure come terzino destro.
Luiz Adriano s.v.

Mihajlovic 4. Ennesima formazione iniziale sbagliata. Non si può insistere su Honda. Cambio di Calabria per Alex folle. Folle far giocare un ex come Alex. Cambio di bacca sciocco, perché Balotelli era ammonito e palesemente senza benzina da 15 minuti buoni. Condizione fisica di nuovo un Vulnus di questa squadra. Non si può calare dopo 45 minuti.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> può essere, ed è anche comprensibile non avendo altri terzini disponibili (abate e Antonelli infortunati), vedendola così non era così sbagliato il cambio. Poi chiaro ci fosse stato un vero terzino a disposizione sarebbe stato meglio. Non mi va di prendermela con Sinisa per questo, più che altro quello che non va bene è l'atteggiamento, nel secondo tempo non siamo manco scesi in campo e soprattutto insistere con honda.. quello si che è sbagliato! ma secondo me ci deve essere qualcosa sotto.. anche l'anno scorso era sempre titolare pure facendo partite oscene..



Sì esattamente, avendo un terzino di riserva il cambio sarebbe stato sensatissimo, anche perché non costringi Alex ad entrare. 

Come dici tu, il vero problema è il blackout mentale. Si capisce benissimo che hanno completamente perso la bussola. Mihajlovic deve lavorare TANTISSIMO sul come evitare questi momenti di angoscia.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Settembre 2015)

Anche oggi abbiamo avuto la conferma che con questa squadra non si va da nessuna parte. Come ho scritto dopo la partita col Palermo, EL se tutto gira al meglio. Difesa bene fino al cambio di Calabria: spero che fosse mezzo rotto, altrimenti una mossa del genere è un suicidio (se poi dietro c'è la storia de "lo tolgo perché se lo espelle l'ho bruciato" siamo al limite della paranoia). Centrocampo male, in questa società nessuno capisce che in tre siamo in pochi e ne paghiamo sempre le conseguenze con i crolli fisici. Attacco male su tutta la linea: male Balotelli (ancora devono spingerlo via dagli avversari; scartato sulla nostra fascia rimane lì come un salame e non rincorre), male Bacca (spero abbia solo rifiatato), malissimo Honda (ma sappiamo tutti che gioca per il codazzo di soldi che si porta dietro). Se poi penso che siamo in 3 a cc per colpa di 'sto coso senza né arte né parte, non ci vedo dalla rabbia. Buon primo tempo, secondo da dilettanti, così non si va da nessuna parte. La famosa grinta e mentalità tosta dell'allenatore dove sono? La verità è che se ti tremano le gambe, non c'è allenatore che possa cambiarti. Con questi giocatori sarà sempre così. A Mihajlovic chiedo solo di non metterci del suo, come faceva Plasmon&Bresaola.


----------



## Kaw (22 Settembre 2015)

Non siamo in grado di gestire, perchè non riusciamo a tenere la palla.
O si gioca sempre per fare gol, col conseguente dispendio di energie che ci vuole, o faremo sempre fatica e non chiuderemo mai una partita fino all'effettivo triplice fischio dell'arbitro.


----------



## Devil (22 Settembre 2015)

L'organizzazione difensiva dell'Inter è di un'altro livello, 8 gol in 5 partite è una media impietosa. Ora esultiamo, ma alla lunga non si va da nessuna parte con questi numeri


----------



## arcanum (22 Settembre 2015)

Un mese fa avremmo riso come pazzi però tocca dirlo: "si sentiva la mancanza di Kucka in campo"


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo di non rivedere piu in campo Honda e De Jong, indecenti


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Settembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> L'organizzazione difensiva dell'Inter è di un'altro livello, 8 gol in 5 partite è una media impietosa. Ora esultiamo, ma alla lunga non si va da nessuna parte con questi numeri


Hai ragione,non si va da nessuna parte senza organizzazione difensiva e senza filtro a centrocampo


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez sv 
*Calabria 7*
De Sciglio 5.5
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6

Montolivo 6.5
De Jong 5
Bonaventura 6.5

*Honda 4*
Bacca 5 
Balotelli 6

Alex 4
Poli sv
Luiz Adriano sv


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Vergognoso. Gestione Kamikaze di Mihajlovic da più che provinciale e gagasotto. Meritavamo il pareggio, ma sarebbe stata uno sfregio alla grande prestazione di Balotelli.
> 
> Romagnoli non so che sicurezza vi dia, ma per me oggi ha sbagliato tutto.



Tutto cosa?! 
I gol non sono colpa sua.


----------



## BB7 (22 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli migliore dei nostri. Leggo addirittura di chi lo incolpa per la prestazione oscena di Bacca  come se quest'ultimo avesse 12 anni e se non gli metti il compagno di merenda sta a digiuno LOL. 

Facciamo i seri dai... sono il primo a criticare Mario ma stasera è tra i pochissimi che si salva (sopratutto nel secondo tempo)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2015)

Alex non è più un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Settembre 2015)

Non si va da nessuna parte così. 
da salvare 3 punti e basta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2015)

Uscito Calabria (incomprensibile nonostante il giallo), siamo andati via di testa. Alex ha dato incertezza a tutti, Zapata terzino davvero inverecondo.

Honda il solito 3 in pagella. Male Bacca oggi.

Migliore Balotelli


----------



## walter 22 (22 Settembre 2015)

Che secondo tempo di sofferenza, non riusciamo a scrollarci di dosso l'idea del vecchio milan.


----------



## Ba Matte (22 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia che sofferenza manco con un 3 a 0 al primo tempo si può vivere tranquilli.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

....comunque era da più di tre anni che non si vinceva ad Udine...


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Settembre 2015)

l'unico veramente insufficiente oggi secondo me è honda. (e mihajlovic forse). alex non lo calcolo nemmeno.
bacca non è stato servito granchè.
comunque abbiamo visto 2 partite, una pre-calabria, e una post-calabria


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non si va da nessuna parte così.
> da salvare 3 punti e basta



dai salviamo anche il primo tempo. Non bisogna vedere tutto nero..


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....comunque era da più di tre anni che non si vinceva ad Udine...



Senza valore , vittoria figlia della fortuna perché il secondo tempo l' Udinese strameritava il pareggio .


----------



## markjordan (22 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esatto, non ha sbagliato nulla, anche perché non ha fatto nulla. Continuiamo così, avanti con Balotelli.


ha solo tenuto palla x mezz'ora , senza mario la perdevamo
ma bacca luis e' meglio


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Senza valore , vittoria figlia della fortuna perché il secondo tempo l' Udinese strameritava il pareggio .



...serve anche la fortuna.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non so che sicurezza vi dia, ma per me oggi ha sbagliato tutto.



Non ha sbagliato nulla, dai. E' stato l'atteggiamento generale a essere pessimo.


----------



## Ciachi (22 Settembre 2015)

1- dopo il tre a zero del primo tempo la squadretta che viene da tre sconfitte consecutive,gioca in casa, mette tre punte e gioca senza nulla dover perdere!!!peranto si può pure pensare di soffrire un po'!!!
2- chiaro che la squadra 'vera' non prende due gol in 10 minuti e gestisce meglio la gara.
3- e qui la mia perplessità: perché Miha continua a giocare con i tre davanti anche quando deve gestire la partita e non rischiare di essere rimontati?? E soprattutto perché sempre e comunque Honda??


----------



## markjordan (22 Settembre 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mo non chiedetevi tutti perché è uscito Calabria. Eravamo sul 3-0, l'Udinese totalmente inesistente e giustamente l'allenatore ha cercato di preservare il miglior terzino che abbiamo (già ammonito). Dobbiamo imparare a gestire un 3-0 anche senza un ragazzino del 96....


no
l'ha tolto perche' loro avevano 3 punte potenti ma ha distrutto la fascia lasciandola scoperta
doveva togliere honda e mettere ely , 532 , alex e' finito


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ha solo tenuto palla x mezz'ora , senza mario la perdevamo
> ma bacca luis e' meglio



Ragazzi se volete esaltarvi per Balotelli fate pure, ma i giocatori veri, sono altri. Meglio una coppia ben assortita che crea un gioco offensivo ad un giocatore che accentra il gioco su di se. Balotelli quando è in giornata si ti fa un gol dalla distanza o su calcio piazzato, quando è in giornata no ti ha fatto sprecare una partita. 
I fatti parlano chiaro, ma se volete ancora credere che Balotelli possa rivelarsi un giocatore utile ad un qualsiasi progetto minimamente serio siete veramente fuori strada.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Settembre 2015)

Premetto che sono un estimatore di Miha e continuerò a difenderlo a spada tratta, ma stasera ha fatto diversi errori di cui uno grossolano, e mi riferisco alla sostituzione di Calabria. Davvero, se non si è rotto, mi sembra davvero inspiegabile, ma non regge nemmeno il ragionamento del rischio espulsione, in quanto avrebbe dovuto togliere anche Balotelli, che è molto più incline a colpi di testa. Altra cosa che non mi spiego è questa ostinazione di far giocare Honda. Basta, fuori il giapponese, non penso che Suso, pur con i suoi limiti, sia peggio di quest'ameba. 

Poi, ci tenevo a sottolineare due cose. Il primo gol scaturisce da un recupero palla di De Sciglio sulla fascia, che poi salta Thereau, se ne va in velocità, serve a Balotelli, che si procura e trasforma il calcio di punizione. Il secondo gol scaturisce da una verticalizzazione precisa di Montolivo che premia il grandissimo inserimento di Jack, che insacca. Insomma, visto che si parlava di italianità, mi sembra che noi da questo punto di vista potremmo trarne vantaggio. 

Inoltre, si critica tanto Mihajlovic, lo volete fuori, volete la sua testa, è indecente e tutto, ma i risultati parlano per lui. 6 punti nelle ultime due. Potevamo crollare dopo il derby psicologicamente e incanalare una serie di brutte figure e invece abbiamo rialzato la testa alla grande e abbiamo messo in fila due vittorie. Soffriamo, ci spegniamo, patiamo le pene dell'inferno, ma intanto vinciamo. Calcolate che l'Inter ci ha costruito il primato solitario giocando di m***a e affidandosi ai colpi di c**o, per cui state un po' più sereni e iniziate a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela.


----------



## danyaj87 (22 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> no
> l'ha tolto perche' loro avevano 3 punte potenti ma ha distrutto la fascia lasciandola scoperta
> doveva togliere honda e mettere ely , 532 , alex e' finito



no 532 no, è un modulo morto. La mossa di mettere zapata è giusta perchè li comunque non ha fatto errori, semmai non aveva mai il raddoppio del centrocampista (cosa che si nota sul secondo gol, il primo nasce da una serie di rimpalli). Però messe le cose a posto la squadra ha tenuto bene, solo coi calci d'angoli poi sono stati pericolosi. Bene Poli che è entrato ed ha saputo tenere botta, bene De Sciglio (l'altra volta lo volevate impalato). Male male Bacca, scarico e piantato. Bene Montolivo anche stasera (solo l'assist per Jack vale 7).


----------



## danyaj87 (22 Settembre 2015)

Su calabria ha fatto bene a toglierlo, rischi di bruciarlo altrimenti. Come s'è bruciato Ely, che non gioca per il rosso preso a Firenze.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Settembre 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mo non chiedetevi tutti perché è uscito Calabria. Eravamo sul 3-0, l'Udinese totalmente inesistente e giustamente l'allenatore ha cercato di preservare il miglior terzino che abbiamo (già ammonito). Dobbiamo imparare a gestire un 3-0 anche senza un ragazzino del 96....



Il cambio di Calabria ci stava, anche se non conosco i motivi, penso fosse infortunato. Altrimenti sarebbe da suicidio in massa.
Però i centrali di difesa si stavano comportando bene, se stravolgi tutta la difesa corri dei rischi. 
Inserendo poi Alex il guaio è fatto. 
Comunque i limiti della squadra sono affiorati tutti.
I gol sono arrivati su singole prodezze: Balotelli ha avuto il merito di sbloccare subito il risultato. Montolivo ha dato un pallone d'oro a Bonaventura e Zapata ha chiuso il 3-0 su corner. 
Come dire: le pecore nere sugli altari.
A questo punto c'è da chiedersi quale sia il vero Milan, se quello del primo o del secondo tempo.
Resta sempre da capire quale sia il ruolo di Honda in questa squadra.

D.Lopez 6,5 (grande parata che ha impedito il 3-3)
Calabria 7
Zapata 7
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 5,5
Montolivo 6,5
De Jong 5,5
Bonaventura 7
Honda 4
Balotelli 7
Bacca 5

Mihailovic 5 (_Ha appena dichiarato di aver cambiato Calabria perchè ha avuto paura_. 
Così a lui la paura è passata, ma è venuta a noi.


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2015)

A mio avviso Calabria su quella fascia con le continue sovrapposizioni teneva gli esterni dell'Udinese più bassi, quando è uscito da li con Zapata che faceva il terzino di copertura e non di spinta hanno guadagnato parecchi metri ed abbiamo sofferto. Inoltre passando al 4 - 4 - 2 abbiamo pagato la presenza di De Jong nella zona centrale del campo che non dava un minimo di geometria ma i soliti retropassaggi.

Comunque prendiamoci questi 3 punti molto importanti, non mi sembra il caso di schifare le vittorie dopo lo scempio visto l'anno scorso. A Genova sarà un'altra battaglia. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Mihailovic 5 (_Ha appena dichiarato di aver cambiato Calabria perchè ha avuto paura_.
> Così a lui la paura è passata, ma è venuta a noi.



L'ho sentito ma penso la stesse raccontando grossa spudoratamente, ovviamente volontariamente


----------



## JohnShepard (22 Settembre 2015)

Che nervi ragazzi! Non si può continuare a perdere 10 anni di vita a partita, è inaccettabile prendere 4 gol fra Palermo e Udinese, rischiamo di dilapidare tutto il buono fatto d'avanti con una fase difensiva inesistente, problema complessivo più che di singoli e dovuto a mio parere al poco filtro del centrocampo. Detto questo mi schiero con i pro-Sinisa: E' vero, il cambio di Calabria è stato disastroso, ma non credo che negli ultimi tre anni il Milan abbia giocato meglio di così.. 
Per quanto riguarda i singoli molto bene appunto Calabria, Jack migliore in campo e Balotelli che a parte il gol si è sacrificato. Montolivo a due facce: primo tempo ottimo, secondo mediocre; comunque imprescindibile per il centrocampo. Male Honda e Bacca, malissimo De Jong, un pesce fuor d'acqua


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono un estimatore di Miha e continuerò a difenderlo a spada tratta, ma stasera ha fatto diversi errori di cui uno grossolano, e mi riferisco alla sostituzione di Calabria. Davvero, se non si è rotto, mi sembra davvero inspiegabile, ma non regge nemmeno il ragionamento del rischio espulsione, in quanto avrebbe dovuto togliere anche Balotelli, che è molto più incline a colpi di testa. Altra cosa che non mi spiego è questa ostinazione di far giocare Honda. Basta, fuori il giapponese, non penso che Suso, pur con i suoi limiti, sia peggio di quest'ameba.
> 
> Poi, ci tenevo a sottolineare due cose. Il primo gol scaturisce da un recupero palla di De Sciglio sulla fascia, che poi salta Thereau, se ne va in velocità, serve a Balotelli, che si procura e trasforma il calcio di punizione. Il secondo gol scaturisce da una verticalizzazione precisa di Montolivo che premia il grandissimo inserimento di Jack, che insacca. Insomma, visto che si parlava di italianità, mi sembra che noi da questo punto di vista potremmo trarne vantaggio.
> 
> Inoltre, si critica tanto Mihajlovic, lo volete fuori, volete la sua testa, è indecente e tutto, ma i risultati parlano per lui. 6 punti nelle ultime due. Potevamo crollare dopo il derby psicologicamente e incanalare una serie di brutte figure e invece abbiamo rialzato la testa alla grande e abbiamo messo in fila due vittorie. Soffriamo, ci spegniamo, patiamo le pene dell'inferno, ma intanto vinciamo. Calcolate che l'Inter ci ha costruito il primato solitario giocando di m***a e affidandosi ai colpi di c**o, per cui state un po' più sereni e iniziate a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela.



Sullo rischio dei cartellini rossi non sono tanto d'accordo. Se Calabria prendeva un rosso, domenica eravamo senza terzini di ruolo, fosse stato Balotelli sarebbe stato meno grave avendo ancora L.A a disposizione. Più semplice fare a meno di una punta che di un terzino.. non pensi?


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2015)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Che nervi ragazzi! Non si può continuare a perdere 10 anni di vita a partita, è inaccettabile prendere 4 gol fra Palermo e Udinese, rischiamo di dilapidare tutto il buono fatto d'avanti con una fase difensiva inesistente, problema complessivo più che di singoli e dovuto a mio parere al poco filtro del centrocampo. Detto questo mi schiero con i pro-Sinisa: E' vero, il cambio di Calabria è stato disastroso, ma non credo che negli ultimi tre anni il Milan abbia giocato meglio di così..
> Per quanto riguarda i singoli molto bene appunto Calabria, Jack migliore in campo e Balotelli che a parte il gol si è sacrificato. Montolivo a due facce: primo tempo ottimo, secondo mediocre; comunque imprescindibile per il centrocampo. Male Honda e Bacca, *malissimo De Jong, un pesce fuor d'acqua*



Nel secondo tempo passando al 4 4 2 si è andato a posizionare al centro ed il Milan ha smesso di giocare. Sarà un caso?


----------



## JohnShepard (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo passando al 4 4 2 si è andato a posizionare al centro ed il Milan ha smesso di giocare. Sarà un caso?



Per me è stato pessimo in entrambi i ruoli, non capisco come su sky possano dire che abbia giocato bene da mezz'ala. Centrale a 3 è inadeguato in quanto non ha tempi di passaggio ed è distratto in fase difensiva. Oggi col 4-4-2 secondo me non fa testo in quanto la squadra era già impaurita e fuori partita. Lo vedo solo come centrale di centrocampo in un 4-2-3-1


----------



## JohnShepard (22 Settembre 2015)

Diego Lopez 6,5
Calabria 7
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 6
De Jong 5
Montolivo 6
Bonaventura 7,5
Honda 5,5
Bacca 5
Balotelli 7

Alex 5
Poli 6
Luiz Adriano s.v.


----------



## JohnShepard (22 Settembre 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Un mese fa avremmo riso come pazzi però tocca dirlo: "si sentiva la mancanza di Kucka in campo"


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo passando al 4 4 2 si è andato a posizionare al centro ed il Milan ha smesso di giocare. Sarà un caso?



Con il 4-4-2 parole di sinisa non abbiamo più sofferto tranne che sui calci piazzati.spero che questo modulo venga preso in considerazione dal mister anche dall'inizio.calabria dava un senso a de Jong mezz'ala.con zapata terzino di destra non avevamo sbocchi e li poli doveva entrare subito al posto dell'inutile Honda.speriamo kucka rientri domenica.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Il Milan è questo.
E' la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso, più Romagnoli, Bacca e Luiz Adriano, sperando in Calabria e nella possibile esplosione di Balotelli.
Lo zoccolo duro è quello degli anni precedenti e il rendimento è quello degli anni precedenti, mitigato dalle individualità di pochi (tra nuovi e vecchi). 

Deal with it, almeno fino a gennaio.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan è questo.
> E' la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso, più Romagnoli, Bacca e Luiz Adriano, sperando in Calabria e nella possibile esplosione di Balotelli.
> Lo zoccolo duro è quello degli anni precedenti e il rendimento è quello degli anni precedenti, mitigato dalle individualità di pochi (tra nuovi e vecchi).
> 
> Deal with it, almeno fino a gennaio.



E' la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso in fatto di organico, ma per quello che si vede in campo per buona parte della partita è un Milan completamente diverso dallo schifo dello scorso anno.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Settembre 2015)

Aldila di tutto credo abbiamo visto una bella partita, si poteva evitare tanti nervi ma i nostri non hanno ancora la personalità per gestire un risultato, abbiamo una squadra in formazione ma gia una squadra alla fine cmq

Lopez 6
Calabria 7 esordio monumentale
Zapata 6 ottimo fino ha fatto il centrale
Romagnoli 6 sembra lui il veterano nella nostra difesa, finora non ha mai giocato da 8 ma nenmeno da 5, alla fine abbiamo un difensore serio e digno da nostra maglia
De Sciglio 6 credo credo sara una bella lotta con Antonelli
Montolivo 7 atleticamente al 60% cosi basta per far girare la squadra per un tempo
De Jong 6 bene cosi
Jack 8 
Honda 3 inguardabile 
Bacca 6 opaco, gli manca Luiz
Balotelli 8 migliore in campo, lotta e difende palla come un leone, decisivo; chi lo critica non sa di calcio..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono un estimatore di Miha e continuerò a difenderlo a spada tratta, ma stasera ha fatto diversi errori di cui uno grossolano, e mi riferisco alla sostituzione di Calabria. Davvero, se non si è rotto, mi sembra davvero inspiegabile, ma non regge nemmeno il ragionamento del rischio espulsione, in quanto avrebbe dovuto togliere anche Balotelli, che è molto più incline a colpi di testa. Altra cosa che non mi spiego è questa ostinazione di far giocare Honda. Basta, fuori il giapponese, non penso che Suso, pur con i suoi limiti, sia peggio di quest'ameba.
> 
> Poi, ci tenevo a sottolineare due cose. Il primo gol scaturisce da un recupero palla di De Sciglio sulla fascia, che poi salta Thereau, se ne va in velocità, serve a Balotelli, che si procura e trasforma il calcio di punizione. Il secondo gol scaturisce da una verticalizzazione precisa di Montolivo che premia il grandissimo inserimento di Jack, che insacca. Insomma, visto che si parlava di italianità, mi sembra che noi da questo punto di vista potremmo trarne vantaggio.
> 
> Inoltre, si critica tanto Mihajlovic, lo volete fuori, volete la sua testa, è indecente e tutto, ma i risultati parlano per lui. 6 punti nelle ultime due. Potevamo crollare dopo il derby psicologicamente e incanalare una serie di brutte figure e invece abbiamo rialzato la testa alla grande e abbiamo messo in fila due vittorie. Soffriamo, ci spegniamo, patiamo le pene dell'inferno, ma intanto vinciamo. Calcolate che l'Inter ci ha costruito il primato solitario giocando di m***a e affidandosi ai colpi di c**o, per cui state un po' più sereni e iniziate a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela.



Aggiungo che anche l' Udinese non era quella del primo tempo. Ci hanno creduto, in primis i loro tifosi che hanno alzato in alto le sciarpe sul tre a zero... Dopo solo il primo goal si sono trasformati.
Per questo ha poco senso parlare di giocatori del Milan che si sono addormentati, la realtà è che avevano di fronte una squadra diversa.
Detto questo il Milan non è una squadra con grandi doti di palleggio, è costruita per giocare in verticale: sa mantenere il vantaggio se l'avversario è morto, non se è più vivo del Milan stesso.

Miha ha sbagliato nella fretta di cambiare Calabria: squadra che _sta vincendo_ non si cambia.
Si è giocato una mossa, pensando alle prossime partite, ma la mossa ha favorito il ribaltamento delle forza in campo.
Ed è recidivo, non grave come il cambio di Bacca nel derby, ma qui non si doveva scansare quindi è stata una leggerezza, almeno attendi un quarto d'ora, non farlo al 45°.

Però beviamoci sto bicchiere mezzo pieno, anzi 3 punti pieni un'altra volta. E confortiamoci un Balotelli quasi normale, iperprotetto dai compagni come un elefante che può perdere il controllo da un momento all'altro, che non ha passato il pallone a Bacca nemmeno una volta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan è questo.
> E' la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso, più Romagnoli, Bacca e Luiz Adriano, sperando in Calabria e nella possibile esplosione di Balotelli.
> Lo zoccolo duro è quello degli anni precedenti e il rendimento è quello degli anni precedenti, mitigato dalle individualità di pochi (tra nuovi e vecchi).
> 
> Deal with it, almeno fino a gennaio.



Aggiungerei che in panchina ci sta Miha e non il povero Pippo, e credo che la sua mano cominci a vedersi.


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2015)

sta sofferenza è inammissibile...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan è questo.
> E' la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso, più Romagnoli, Bacca e Luiz Adriano, sperando in Calabria e nella possibile esplosione di Balotelli.
> Lo zoccolo duro è quello degli anni precedenti e il rendimento è quello degli anni precedenti, mitigato dalle individualità di pochi (tra nuovi e vecchi).
> 
> Deal with it, almeno fino a gennaio.


Beh hai detto niente, sono 3 titolari, più Calabria che se esplode come speriamo tutti sarebbe il quarto titolare, levando il portiere è quasi mezza squadra, e se Balotelli dietro le punte si rivelerà una sorpresa in positivo sarebbe il quinto titolare, e non credo possa far peggio di Honda.
L'anno scorso andavamo in giro con Pazzini e con Destro da Gennaio e in difesa con Bocchetti/Paletta.
La cosa preoccupante sono i gol presi. Ci sono squadre sulla carta nettamente inferiori alla nostra, eppure prendono meno gol di noi. Abbiamo la media di 2 gol presi a patita praticamente, ed è una cosa inconcepibile.
Senza fenomeni si sopperisce con l'organizzazione, ma senza di essa si rischia l'infarto ogni Domenica, e colui che deve dare questa organizzazione è l'allenatore.
Per quanto il gioco sia migliorato da quello inguardabile di Inzaghi, la fase difensiva è pressochè identica.


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli dietro le punte é probabile come diego lopez terzino sinistro. Rendiamoci conto che il calcio vero non é fifa o pes.Il trq deve correre e tanto senza palla, inserirsi, smarcarsi, giocare con e per i compagni e nn ultimo tornare in difesa, Balo non ha una che dico una di queste caratteristiche


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Balotelli dietro le punte é probabile come diego lopez terzino sinistro. Rendiamoci conto che il calcio vero non é fifa o pes.Il trq deve correre e tanto senza palla, inserirsi, smarcarsi, giocare con e per i compagni e nn ultimo tornare in difesa, Balo non ha una che dico una di queste caratteristiche


Se gioca Honda dietro le punte perchè non provare Balotelli? Corre più mia nonna sulla carrozzina che il giapponese...
Piuttosto che vedere Honda dietro le punte vorrei vedere Balo cosa combinerebbe.


----------



## Cizzu (23 Settembre 2015)

Tutti questi catastrofismi sono inutili e controproducenti.
Ha poco senso mettere in croce Miha. Se ha ritenuto giusto un cambio aveva le sue buone ragioni, e sicuramente non è stato quello a sgonfiare di colpo _tutta_ la squadra. Colpa piuttosto di un atteggiamento mentale sbagliato al rientro dagli spogliatoi, come se la partita fosse già archiviata.
Impariamo a valorizzare gli aspetti positivi: 3 punti importanti guadagnati, un Balotelli integrato e finalmente pienamente costruttivo, un Bonaventura brillante anche nel ruolo di mezzala, e sopratutto, un prodotto del vivaio che sta incantando tutti. La squadra c'è e finalmente produce buon gioco. Il tempo dei musi lunghi, lasciamocelo alle spalle per cortesia.


----------



## mistergao (23 Settembre 2015)

Mettiamola così: gli spettatori di Udine, ieri sera, hanno visto due partite con un biglietto. Scherzi a parte, quello che è successo nel secondo tempo è davvero preoccupante ed è qualcosa su cui Mihajlovic deve lavorare. Il Milan da inizio campionato ha sempre grossi problemi nella ripresa, che si sono visti particolarmente ieri e nel derby. Non so dove sia il problema, ovvero se nella testa o nelle gambe, ma due gol presi con una facilità disarmante come quella di ieri preoccupano. Comunque sono contento per i tre punti, quanto mai fondamentali e per alcune prestazioni dei singoli (il Balo e Bonaventura su tutti, ma anche Montolivo) che fanno ben sperare per il futuro.


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: gli spettatori di Udine, ieri sera, hanno visto due partite con un biglietto. Scherzi a parte, quello che è successo nel secondo tempo è davvero preoccupante ed è qualcosa su cui Mihajlovic deve lavorare. Il Milan da inizio campionato ha sempre grossi problemi nella ripresa, che si sono visti particolarmente ieri e nel derby. Non so dove sia il problema, ovvero se nella testa o nelle gambe, ma due gol presi con una facilità disarmante come quella di ieri preoccupano. Comunque sono contento per i tre punti, quanto mai fondamentali e per alcune prestazioni dei singoli (il Balo e Bonaventura su tutti, ma anche Montolivo) che fanno ben sperare per il futuro.



I gol si prendono perchè non c'è un centrocampo che sappia addormentare il gioco con il palleggio. Finché dobbiamo verticalizzare per cercare il gol ci siamo, poi quando la squadra ha un calo fisico e dovrebbe rifiatare facendo possesso palla non siamo capaci. A maggior ragione quando hai un De Jong che fa solo retropassaggi al portiere che lo costringe al lancio e con un Honda che non stoppa mezza palla


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega PERCHÉ è stato sostituito Calabria?




Miha ha fatto lo stesso errore che fece Inzaghi l'anno scorso quando sostituì un attaccante per Alex per proteggere il risultato...se guardate i 2 gol di ieri sera noterete che sul primo gol Alex sta a 3 metri da Di Natale che liscia..se ci fosse stato addosso la spazzava lui.... secondo gol sta in mezzo tra Romagnoli e Di Natale che liscia di nuovo...e poi per togliere il migliore in campo Calabria??


Bohhhhhhhhhh................


----------



## Il Genio (23 Settembre 2015)

Io davvero non riesco a capire questo accanimento contro Balotelli, sul serio.
Ha segnato un gran bel gol, ha tenuto palla e dialogato quando necessario.
Ha fatto ammonire 5 avversari, 5! Praticamente tutta la difesa dell'Udinese, tant'è che alla fine uno dei 5 è stato espulso.
Era la prima partita che giocava dall'inizio e c'è stata gente, senza fare nomi, che ha fatto ridere molto più di lui e le critiche sono tutte per lui?
Assurdo


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Settembre 2015)

A me Balotelli e' piaciuto e sono uno a cui non piace mai questo giocatore. Nel secondo tempo ci si affidava a lui per temporeggiare e fare perdere tempo,prendendo una miriade di falli


----------



## Il Genio (23 Settembre 2015)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Miha ha fatto lo stesso errore che fece Inzaghi l'anno scorso quando sostituì un attaccante per Alex per proteggere il risultato...se guardate i 2 gol di ieri sera noterete che sul primo gol Alex sta a 3 metri da Di Natale che liscia..se ci fosse stato addosso la spazzava lui.... secondo gol sta in mezzo tra Romagnoli e Di Natale che liscia di nuovo...e poi per togliere il migliore in campo Calabria??
> 
> 
> Bohhhhhhhhhh................



L'ha ammesso alla fine, ed aveva la faccia di chi sa di averla combinata grossa, non aveva il solito atteggiamento da sbruffone, ha messo Alex perchè aveva paura dei colpi di testa.
Ha capito di aver sbagliato e penso non rifarà lo stesso errore tanto presto.
Errore doppio perchè ha tolto il migliore in campo fino a quel momento, ma poteva starci nel momento in cui era ammonito e per un diciottenne, per quanto maturo, può essere un attimo perdere la testa e farsi espellere.
Poi ha di fatto smembrato la difesa che fino a quel momento aveva giocato bene perchè come reparto mi erano piaciuti parecchio.
L'errore è stato spostare Zapata a destra, per assurdo avrebbe fatto meno danni Alex a destra e Zapata lasciato al suo posto


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Settembre 2015)

Grande Milan, dominio totale, nulla da dire ai giocatori, grandissimi Calabria, Montolivo, Balotelli e Bonaventura; unici non sufficienti Diego Lopez (tre tiri in porta, due gol) e Honda.
Non voglio dare colpe a Zapata nonostante i due gol arrivino dalla sua parte e il primo sia per buona parte colpa sua che lascia crossare l'avversario, perchè, finchè era nel suo ruolo è stato perfetto; e lo sanno anche i sassi che da terzino fa schifo e metterlo lì è stato un suicidio consapevole.

Piccolo, piccolissimo, folle e pericoloso Mihajlovic, una partita stradominata, già in cassaforte, riaperta con un semplice cambio...uno scempio degno di inzaghi.
Prima avevo ancora qualche dubbio in positivo, ora sono sicuro: con questo tizio in panchina, che urla, sbraita e poi combina un disastro dopo l'altro, non andremo lontani, meglio cacciarlo subito e prendere Montella.


----------



## Casnop (23 Settembre 2015)

Prendiamoci il buono di questa partita, ed andiamo avanti. Il buono non viene per caso, è figlio delle qualità che esistono, e che stanno dando prova continua della loro esistenza. Il cattivo del secondo tempo invece accomuna tutti, dal virtuoso al mediocre, fa parte della tua vita ma non lo valorizzi oltre misura. Ed allora: nel primo squadra ottima come organizzazione, corta, baricentro alto, veloce nella circolazione di palla grazie a Montolivo essenziale e presente e a due terzini puntuali nelle due fasi, soprattutto quella offensiva. Balotelli finalmente dentro la squadra, Bacca un pò a corto di fiato e di comprensione del Mario ma sempre con l'impressione che possa lasciare la tacca sul legno, persino Honda diligente nelle coperture difensive e più presente negli assist. Questa squadra non ama la circolazione palla elaborata: recupera alto il pallone e subito spiana il blitz veloce, avendo peraltro i giocatori da schioppettate più che da uncinetto. Due notazioni: si vede che la squadra è composta da giocatori che stanno reagendo in modo diverso ai carichi atletici pesanti che Sinisa sta impartendo anche in questo periodo, così si dice, a Milanello, la squadra continua ad essere diseguale nella distribuzione dello sforzo nel corso del match, sale, cade velocemente, risale di nuovo. Attendiamo qualche altra settimana prima di mettere a fuoco in questi termini il collasso del secondo tempo. Poi, Balotelli: più lo guardiamo giocare, meno pensiamo a lui come quel centravanti fisso che lo sciagurato Prandelli volle imporre lo scorso anno al Mondiale, rimettendoci tutto il cucuzzaro. Lui cerca ormai la condizione di porsi ad almeno un metro dal proprio marcatore per poter affrontare la porta guardandola dal verso giusto, in faccia, e da lì lasciare spazio ai propri sfoghi: passaggio, dribbling o tiro. Mettiamolo in condizione di fare questo, no? Come? 4231, trequarti allargato, destra o sinistra, meno al centro dove posizionerei un Bacca un passo dietro al pilone centrale Luiz Adriano. Gli dobbiamo solo chiedere di trovarsi lì all'appuntamento della fase di non possesso, sbrigare il servizio, e poi è libero di sentirsi libero. Ci si può provare, in caso di successo avremmo una prima linea molto interessante. Ultimo, ma non l'ultimo: Jack, oggi il miglior centrocampista italiano calcante il suolo italiano (per capirci, al netto del pescarese). Punto.


----------



## Ale.sasha (23 Settembre 2015)

Lasciamo tempo a Miha. Credo abbia capito di aver sbagliato ad affidarsi ad Alex e credo non rifarà più lo stesso errore, ma secondo me non si aspettava un tale disastro da un giocatore di esperienza come Alex. Calabria secondo me ha fatto bene a sostituirlo: se fosse stato espulso a Genova non avremmo avuto più terzini, mentre per Balotelli l'eventuale espulsione, sul 3 a 0, non avrebbe inciso per niente, e per la prossima partita avremmo avuto il rimpiazzo.
Balotelli non ha fatto male, anzi, gol da capolavoro, ma per il resto non ha un minimo di visione del gioco e di senso tattico. Con lui in campo Bacca non ha visto una palla, ed è un peccato. E se ci pensate, tutti gli attaccanti che hanno giocato insieme a lui al Milan non hanno fatto mai niente. Questo perché Balotelli gioca solo per se stesso, quindi è da valutare molto bene se considerarlo titolare o meno. Detto ciò, ribadisco che riconosco il lavoro fatto da lui in questa partita. 
Se sciglio migliorato rispetto alle ultime partite ma non ancora pienamente sufficiente: troppi cross e passaggi sbagliati.
Honda semplicemente inguardabile.
Montolivo a 2 facce: bene, anzi, benissimo nel primo tempo, per poi sparire del tutto.
De jong non mi è piaciuto: inconsistente sia in difesa che in attacco.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Settembre 2015)

Scusate tra l'altro io ho visto male diego lopez. Se c'era buffon un tiro lo parava dei due gol. 
quindi non è proprio esente da colpe. 
diciamo che è reattivo come un portiere in pensione.


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Settembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Scusate tra l'altro io ho visto male diego lopez. Se c'era buffon un tiro lo parava dei due gol.
> quindi non è proprio esente da colpe.
> diciamo che è reattivo come un portiere in pensione.



Assolutamente, sul primo gol reattività zero.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se gioca Honda dietro le punte perchè non provare Balotelli? Corre più mia nonna sulla carrozzina che il giapponese...
> Piuttosto che vedere Honda dietro le punte vorrei vedere Balo cosa combinerebbe.



Il fatto che Honda sia lento non vuol dire che non corra, anzi è uno di quelli che si muove di più. [MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] ha ragione, Balotelli il trequartista non lo può fare, se non contro il Frosinone. E' una seconda punta e quello deve fare.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Grande Milan, dominio totale, nulla da dire ai giocatori, grandissimi Calabria, Montolivo, Balotelli e Bonaventura; unici non sufficienti Diego Lopez (tre tiri in porta, due gol) e Honda.
> Non voglio dare colpe a Zapata nonostante i due gol arrivino dalla sua parte e il primo sia per buona parte colpa sua che lascia crossare l'avversario, perchè, finchè era nel suo ruolo è stato perfetto; e lo sanno anche i sassi che da terzino fa schifo e metterlo lì è stato un suicidio consapevole.
> 
> Piccolo, piccolissimo, folle e pericoloso Mihajlovic, una partita stradominata, già in cassaforte, riaperta con un semplice cambio...uno scempio degno di inzaghi.
> Prima avevo ancora qualche dubbio in positivo, ora sono sicuro: con questo tizio in panchina, che urla, sbraita e poi combina un disastro dopo l'altro, non andremo lontani, meglio cacciarlo subito e prendere Montella.



Ma come fai a dire male Diego Lopez? Ma stai scherzando? Sul gol di Badu, tiro potente e ben angolato, che doveva fare? C'ha salvato alla fine, anzi..


----------



## J&B (23 Settembre 2015)

Sul 3-0 non si deve rischiare di perdere,questo non è da grande squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, sul primo gol reattività zero.



Tiro imparabile. Distanza ravvicinata e tiro potentissimo. Non poteva far nulla.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, sul primo gol reattività zero.




Ma voi state fuori di testa...questa non è la playstation...è calcio reale...quel tiro forse non lo parava neanche San Neuer e se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta qui l'unico che può permettersi di sbagliare è proprio Diego Lopez per tutte le volte che ci ha coperto le chiappe.....


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Settembre 2015)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma voi state fuori di testa...questa non è la playstation...è calcio reale...quel tiro forse non lo parava neanche San Neuer e se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta qui l'unico che può permettersi di sbagliare è proprio Diego Lopez per tutte le volte che ci ha coperto le chiappe.....



L'anno scorso, quest'anno non ne ha indovinata una...praticamente prende gol due volte su tre.
Per non parlare dei rinvii osceni e della totale incapacità di gestire palla con i piedi.
Pensare che abbiamo ancora tre anni con lui mi spaventa; almeno il sostituto è già in casa, basta farlo giocare.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a dire male Diego Lopez? Ma stai scherzando? Sul gol di Badu, tiro potente e ben angolato, che doveva fare? C'ha salvato alla fine, anzi..



ma se ha tirato al centro della porta!!!! maddai ragazzi non inventatevi le cose. 
tiro potente, a filo d'erba ma abastanza centrale. 
qualcuno lo parava.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

Brutta partita, io non salvo nemmeno il primo tempo, a parte il bellissimo gol di Bonaventura, abbiamo costruito molto poco

Singoli:

Honda inutile, si sperava che giocando nel suo teorico ruolo di trequartista potesse far bene,ma non dà nessun contributo offensivo alla costruzione della manovra, vero che si sacrifica nei rientri ma a quel punto mettiamo Mexes trequartista 

De Jong: da mezzala contributo alla costruzione del gioco nullo e fase difensiva non eccelsa, i criticati Poli, Bertolacci e Kucka sono di livello superiore

Balotelli: ottimo nella difesa della palla, ma inutile in generale nel gioco di squadra, è un ottimo solista ma se poi non tira in porta e non fa assist a che serve? molto meglio L. Adriano che si integra meglio con Bacca
Lui sarà determinante in alcuni frangenti della partita (come nel secondo tempo ieri) ma non lo vedo titolare fisso.


Credo che l'assetto finale di questa squadra dovrebbe essere
centrocampo: Bertolacci, Montolivo, Kucka con Menez trequartista e Bonaventura jolly che giocherà sempre.


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Brutta partita, io non salvo nemmeno il primo tempo, a parte il bellissimo gol di Bonaventura, abbiamo costruito molto poco



3 gol in 45 minuti con l'avversario che non passa mai la metà campo vuol dire costruire poco?
Senza contare l'occasione creata da Honda con il recupero sulla trequarti ed il passaggio per Bacca, il tiro da fuori di Montolivo e soprattutto il salvataggio all'ultimo di Iturra su Honda.
Va bene criticare, ma il primo tempo è stato pressochè perfetto


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso in fatto di organico, ma per quello che si vede in campo per buona parte della partita è un Milan completamente diverso dallo schifo dello scorso anno.



Ci sono problemi strutturali e mentali su cui Mihajlovic (ma pure Guardiola) può incidere poco.
Per cui temo che da qui a gennaio vedremo sempre un Milan che balla e che quando vince lo fa col filo del rasaoio, che ci può anche stare se si porta a casa il risultato, ma di fatto ogni partita è sempre un'incognita.
Questa è una squadra che pure vincendo con tre goal di scarto, se subisce una rete a 10 minuti dalla fine va nel panico e dà incertezza totale sul risultato finale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> 3 gol in 45 minuti con l'avversario che non passa mai la metà campo vuol dire costruire poco?
> Senza contare l'occasione creata da Honda con il recupero sulla trequarti ed il passaggio per Bacca, il tiro da fuori di Montolivo e soprattutto il salvataggio all'ultimo di Iturra su Honda.
> Va bene criticare, ma il primo tempo è stato pressochè perfetto



Io ho visto un gioco più fluido contro il Palermo, 2 gol sono venuti da tiri piazzati,
l'unica altra vera occasione a parte i gol è quella di Bacca ma su buon pressing di Honda,
secondo me sia De Jong che Balotelli hanno ammazzato la manovra corale,
solo che poi Balo riesce a incidere in altre maniere, De Jong è un peso morto al pari di Honda.


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2015)

anche menez trequartista ora...vabè ragazzi molti di voi son cresciuti veramente con Fifa o con Pes, non c'è altra spiegazione.

e le critiche a diego per il gol subito ieri poi, lasciamo stare per piacere.

il vero trq del milan è bonaventura, il vero centrocampo del milan è kucka montolivo bertolacci (sperando ingrani ma io sono fiducioso), con poli o dejong da inserire a difendere un risultato.

le punte invece bè, al momento attuale le 3 che si giocano i 2 posti le sappiamo, ma quando rientreranno menez e niang sarà un gran casino, per me niang sarebbe sicuramente da dare di nuovo in prestito per 6 mesi, cedere cerci che sicuramente se ne andra', e tenere solo menez/balo come riserva/titolare.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

mamma mia quante cose assurde ho letto. Ma davvero pensate che un ragazzino di 18 anni alla sua seconda partita in serie A poteva cambiare le sorti di questa partita?? ma siete seri? sul 3-0 il cambio è stato giustissimo!!!anche perché ricordo per chi magari l'ha dimenticato che siamo senza terzini! e dato che colantuono, furbescamente aveva inserito zapata dalle sue parti, era chiarissimo che non aspettavano altro che provocare la sua espulsione. Oltretutto soffriva la fisicità dell'udinese lì davanti. Il cambio è stato giusto, ha tolto un potenziale pericolo rosso, e ha aggiunto fisicità. Purtroppo non è colpa di sinisa se come riserva abbiamo alex, forse poteva mettere rodrigo ely, ecco qui si che sarei d'accordo in un eventuale critica. L'unica cosa che secondo me ha sbagliato realmente è stato non togliere de jong (male, malissimo) e honda, per giocare tutto il secondo tempo con il 4 4 2.
Per il resto, la squadra è andata in black out totale, sia perché convinti di aver ormai vinto, sia perché si sono impauriti dopo il gol preso. E poi diciamo tutta la verità, non abbiamo giocatori che si prendono la squadra sulle spalle e addormentano la partita. Non riusciamo a gestire un vantaggio perché ci manca la personalità e la convinzione. Mi auguro che con il tempo sinisa possa recuperare questo aspetto. Oltretutto fisicamente siamo calati tantissimo, e ha consentito all'udinese di avanzare il baricentro della squadra e noi invece ci siamo abbassati troppo.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia quante cose assurde ho letto. Ma davvero pensate che un ragazzino di 18 anni alla sua seconda partita in serie A poteva cambiare le sorti di questa partita?? ma siete seri? sul 3-0 il cambio è stato giustissimo!!!anche perché ricordo per chi magari l'ha dimenticato che siamo senza terzini! e dato che colantuono, furbescamente aveva inserito zapata dalle sue parti, era chiarissimo che non aspettavano altro che provocare la sua espulsione. Oltretutto soffriva la fisicità dell'udinese lì davanti. Il cambio è stato giusto, ha tolto un potenziale pericolo rosso, e ha aggiunto fisicità. Purtroppo non è colpa di sinisa se come riserva abbiamo alex, forse poteva mettere rodrigo ely, ecco qui si che sarei d'accordo in un eventuale critica. L'unica cosa che secondo me ha sbagliato realmente è stato non togliere de jong (male, malissimo) e honda, per giocare tutto il secondo tempo con il 4 4 2.
> Per il resto, la squadra è andata in black out totale, sia perché convinti di aver ormai vinto, sia perché si sono impauriti dopo il gol preso. E poi diciamo tutta la verità, non abbiamo giocatori che si prendono la squadra sulle spalle e addormentano la partita. Non riusciamo a gestire un vantaggio perché ci manca la personalità e la convinzione. Mi auguro che con il tempo sinisa possa recuperare questo aspetto. Oltretutto fisicamente siamo calati tantissimo, e ha consentito all'udinese di avanzare il baricentro della squadra e noi invece ci siamo abbassati troppo.



.


----------



## zlatan (23 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi dobbiamo tenerci il risultato e per una volta sono d'accordo con zio fester: stamattina mi sono svegliato pensando che ho 3 punti in più in saccoccia, la sofferenza me la sono dimenticata, tanto ogni partita è diversa dalle altre. Ovvio che bisogna migliorare e miglioreremo. A me a differenza di molti, non è piaciuto Balotelli (e sono uno di quelli che ha salutato l'operazione Balotelli, come una delle poche cose intelligenti del mercato). Cioè ragazzi al di là del gol, non ha mai tirato in porta, per colpa sua secondo me hanno giocato male sia Bacca che HOnda (che comunque già gioca male di suo), e senza contare che al 17' doveva essere espulso. Ecco se dobbiamo giocare con uno che rischia perennemente di farti giocare in 10, non corre, non rientra sui calci d'angolo, solo per far prendere 4 ammonizioni, tutta la vita Bacca e Adriano. Cioè Balo va bene in panca ed entra per far rifiatare i compagni, ma non deve fare il titolare nonostante la stampa clamorosamente benevola. 
Pazzesco il cambio di Calabria, come pazzesco era stato quello di Bacca nel derby. Pazzesco che giochi sempre Honda. Pazzesco anche criticare Diego Lopez per i gol subiti ieri...Mah....
Continuo a pensare che Sinisa sia l'allenatore giusto, ma deve sbagliare meno....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> anche menez trequartista ora...vabè ragazzi molti di voi son cresciuti veramente con Fifa o con Pes, non c'è altra spiegazione.
> 
> e le critiche a diego per il gol subito ieri poi, lasciamo stare per piacere.
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto sul centrocampo, mentre non sono d'accordo sul fatto che menez non possa fare il trequartista,
certo è molto offensivo e un po pigro pertanto bisognerà capire quanto riescano a reggerlo i centrocampisti, ma sono convinto che con Bacca e L. Adriano sarebbe devastante soprattutto contro le piccole.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Settembre 2015)

Migliore in campo: Balotelli.
Peggiore in campo: Alex.


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia quante cose assurde ho letto. Ma davvero pensate che un ragazzino di 18 anni alla sua seconda partita in serie A poteva cambiare le sorti di questa partita?? ma siete seri? sul 3-0 il cambio è stato giustissimo!!!anche perché ricordo per chi magari l'ha dimenticato che siamo senza terzini! e dato che colantuono, furbescamente aveva inserito zapata dalle sue parti, era chiarissimo che non aspettavano altro che provocare la sua espulsione. Oltretutto soffriva la fisicità dell'udinese lì davanti. Il cambio è stato giusto, ha tolto un potenziale pericolo rosso, e ha aggiunto fisicità. .



Le sorti infatti le ha cambiate zapata che, messo terzino, ha causato due gol. E non certo per colpa sua, che da centrale stava facendo una signora partita, ma perchè il terzino non l'ha mai saputo fare e l'unica volta che è stato schierato lì con continuità ha fatto retrocedere il Villarreal a suon di errori.
Può anche essere comprensibile il far uscire Calabria per non rischiare il rosso, ma se l'alternativa è spostare Zapata terzino e mettere Alex, meglio tenersi Calabria e fidarsi di lui.
Anche perchè le possibilità che Calabria prendesse il secondo giallo erano minori di quelle di infortunarsi di Alex, visto che il brasiliano non finisce mai una partita.
E poi che stessimo soffrendo la fisicità dell'udinese è falso, ha tolto Calabria dopo cinque minuti e in cinque minuti l'udinese aveva prodotto solo un colpo di testa di Zapata cinque metri lontano dalla porta.
Con quel cambio non ha tolto un pericolo rosso, l'ha aggiunto, un pericolo che ci è costato due gol.
Mihajlovic ha fatto una vaccata, grossa come una casa, al livello di inzaghi con il torino, anzi peggio, perchè lui l'ha fatta ad inizio ripresa; è stato solo fortunato perchè era in vantaggio 3-0 e non è riuscito a farli pareggiare, ma quel cambio assurdo grida vendetta.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

Il primo tempo è stato ben giocato contro una squadra che sembra(va) avere tutti i presupposti per rischiare seriamente di retrocedere.
Il secondo tempo del Milan, invece, è da squadra che meriterebbe l'ergastolo: inammissibile soffrire in tal modo contro un avversario oltretutto scarso.
Nonostante ciò, considerando il risultato e i miglioramenti (piccoli ma sostanziali) rispetto alla scorsa stagione, mi sento di bocciare solamente Honda (4), Alex (4), Bacca (5) ed in parte anche De Jong (5,5). Gli altri sono tutti sufficienti. Il migliore a mio avviso è stato Bonaventura (7,5), seguito a ruota da Balotelli (7) e Montolivo (7).
L'altra insufficienza è per l'allenatore, che nonostante abbia ben disposto la squadra in campo, ha rovinato tutto, non tanto con l'uscita di Calabria quanto per la contemporanea presenza in campo di Alex e Zapata: il primo palesemente bollito, il secondo fuori ruolo (è vero che aveva interpretato quel ruolo al Villarreal, in una squadra retrocessa, per altro ).
Personalmente non sono affatto contento della prestazione della squadra di ieri sera, ma guardiamo il lato positivo: abbiamo fatto 6 punti tra Palermo e Udinese, l'anno scorso probabilmente ne avremmo fatti 1 o 2 a parità di prestazione. Mettiamo il fieno in cascina e cerchiamo di migliorare laddove possibile. Questa squadra non potrà lottare per lo scudetto ma ha certamente margini di miglioramento.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Le sorti infatti le ha cambiate zapata che, messo terzino, ha causato due gol. E non certo per colpa sua, che da centrale stava facendo una signora partita, ma perchè il terzino non l'ha mai saputo fare e l'unica volta che è stato schierato lì con continuità ha fatto retrocedere il Villarreal a suon di errori.
> Può anche essere comprensibile il far uscire Calabria per non rischiare il rosso, ma se l'alternativa è spostare Zapata terzino e mettere Alex, meglio tenersi Calabria e fidarsi di lui.
> Anche perchè le possibilità che Calabria prendesse il secondo giallo erano minori di quelle di infortunarsi di Alex, visto che il brasiliano non finisce mai una partita.
> E poi che stessimo soffrendo la fisicità dell'udinese è falso, ha tolto Calabria dopo cinque minuti e in cinque minuti l'udinese aveva prodotto solo un colpo di testa di Zapata cinque metri lontano dalla porta.
> ...



No. abbiamo preso gol perché ci siamo abbassati tantissimo. E l'udinese ha potuto alzare il baricentro della squadra, e sfruttando appieno le incursioni dei tre attaccanti a turno. La fisicità l'abbiamo sofferta eccome. Tutto il secondo tempo sembrava molli e non riuscivamo a pressarli. Loro prendevano falli in qualunque posizione, e riuscivano ad anticiparci nei lanci lunghi. Sinisa ha fatto bene a sostituire calabria. Ripeto l'unica cosa da poter imputargli è rodrigo ely invece di alex, ma la scelta è corretta. Se poi lo si vuole criticare a prescindere allora lasciamo perdere. Ha sbagliato invece nel non cambiare honda e de jong. Quello si. Per il resto ha messo in campo bene la squadra, che finché ha retto fisicamente e mentalmente ha dominato la partita.


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> ... è stato solo fortunato perchè era in vantaggio 3-0...



la fortuna sarà la nostra arma in più...
PRIMO TEMPO
comunque un buon primo tempo estremamente cinico 
lopez 6 primo tempo in licenza premio...nel secondo tempo richiamato alle armi cade più volte sotto il fuoco nemico,meno male che avevamo 3 vite bonus...congedato
calabria 7 tanto cuore e polmoni...soldato semplice
bonaventura 7,5 sinceramente non so giocare a poker ma a detta di molti questa è la carta più importante nel mazzo di Miha...sergente maggiore Jack pokerstars Bonaventura
dejong 6 tanta sostanza in mezzo al campo ma poca qualità...soldato Nigel "l'olandese" Dejong
zapata 6 anche i cani vanno in paradiso...senza il suo colpo di testa staremmo sicuramente commentando un altro risultato...charlie chiama fox, rispondete
montolivo 6,5 cerca in qulache modo di legare attacco e difesa, soccorre i suoi compagni,pensa e ragiona... capitano Riccardo montolivo
romagnoli 6,5 di natale e soci hanno apettato la notte per attaccare(il secondo tempo),e ci stavano riuscendo...caporal maggiore Alessio romagnoli
honda 7 sempre propositivo lavora per i compagni, manda giù le critiche a suon di sushi e salsa di soia...kamikaze
balotelli 7,5 è come assistere al 3point contest in nba...il suo compito è fare 3 punti punto e basta...tenente mario "tritolo nei piedi" balotelli 
Miha 6 il sergente di ferro nel secondo tempo è diventato un po' anemico...ma con la buona trasfusione di fortuna ci si risolleva sempre...comandi sior

SECONDO TEMPO

non pervenuti


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia quante cose assurde ho letto. Ma davvero pensate che un ragazzino di 18 anni alla sua seconda partita in serie A poteva cambiare le sorti di questa partita?? ma siete seri? sul 3-0 il cambio è stato giustissimo!!!anche perché ricordo per chi magari l'ha dimenticato che siamo senza terzini! e dato che colantuono, furbescamente aveva inserito zapata dalle sue parti, era chiarissimo che non aspettavano altro che provocare la sua espulsione. Oltretutto soffriva la fisicità dell'udinese lì davanti. Il cambio è stato giusto, ha tolto un potenziale pericolo rosso, e ha aggiunto fisicità. Purtroppo non è colpa di sinisa se come riserva abbiamo alex, forse poteva mettere rodrigo ely, ecco qui si che sarei d'accordo in un eventuale critica. L'unica cosa che secondo me ha sbagliato realmente è stato non togliere de jong (male, malissimo) e honda, per giocare tutto il secondo tempo con il 4 4 2.
> Per il resto, la squadra è andata in black out totale, sia perché convinti di aver ormai vinto, sia perché si sono impauriti dopo il gol preso. E poi diciamo tutta la verità, non abbiamo giocatori che si prendono la squadra sulle spalle e addormentano la partita. Non riusciamo a gestire un vantaggio perché ci manca la personalità e la convinzione. Mi auguro che con il tempo sinisa possa recuperare questo aspetto. Oltretutto fisicamente siamo calati tantissimo, e ha consentito all'udinese di avanzare il baricentro della squadra e noi invece ci siamo abbassati troppo.



quoto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2015)

Però una cosa va detta: Mihajlovic allena una squadra con la panchina cortissima. Di fatto abbiamo solo tre attaccanti in rosa. Ieri,così come contro l'Empoli,sarebbe stato oro colato un attaccante rapido,in grado di dare fastidio in contropiede,da fare entrare nella ripresa. Purtroppo un giocatore del genere ci manca,considerando che Niang e Menez sono morti e Cerci si è ritirato.

E anche a centrocampo non siamo messi benissimo. Se si fa male Montolivo chi mettiamo davanti alla difesa? Si torna con De Jong ed i suoi retropassaggi? E ci manca un trequartista.

Poi ieri aveva per 7/11 la squadra dell'anno scorso,con un Romagnoli e un Bacca in più,Calabria al posto di Honda e Balotelli al posto di Menez. Alla fine parliamo di 7 giocatori che vengono da un decimo posto e si portano dietro tutte le loro insicurezze. Ergo non appena prendiamo gol la squadra inizia a sbandare e ad avere paura: dopotutto nella scorsa stagione andavamo sempre in vantaggio,per poi subire una rimonta. E' evidente il fatto che dobbiamo tornare sul mercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però una cosa va detta: Mihajlovic allena una squadra con la panchina cortissima. Di fatto abbiamo solo tre attaccanti in rosa. Ieri,così come contro l'Empoli,sarebbe stato oro colato un attaccante rapido,in grado di dare fastidio in contropiede,da fare entrare nella ripresa. Purtroppo un giocatore del genere ci manca,considerando che Niang e Menez sono morti e Cerci si è ritirato.
> 
> E anche a centrocampo non siamo messi benissimo. Se si fa male Montolivo chi mettiamo davanti alla difesa? Si torna con De Jong ed i suoi retropassaggi? E ci manca un trequartista.
> 
> Poi ieri aveva per 7/11 la squadra dell'anno scorso,con un Romagnoli e un Bacca in più,Calabria al posto di Honda e Balotelli al posto di Menez. Alla fine parliamo di 7 giocatori che vengono da un decimo posto e si portano dietro tutte le loro insicurezze. Ergo non appena prendiamo gol la squadra inizia a sbandare e ad avere paura: dopotutto nella scorsa stagione andavamo sempre in vantaggio,per poi subire una rimonta. E' evidente il fatto che dobbiamo tornare sul mercato.



Ma non va bene il concetto, stavamo giocando tanto bene (o comunque tenevamo bene il campo visto che non avevano mai tirato fino al cambio), non bisognava toccare niente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia quante cose assurde ho letto. Ma davvero pensate che un ragazzino di 18 anni alla sua seconda partita in serie A poteva cambiare le sorti di questa partita?? ma siete seri? sul 3-0 il cambio è stato giustissimo!!!anche perché ricordo per chi magari l'ha dimenticato che siamo senza terzini! e dato che colantuono, furbescamente aveva inserito zapata dalle sue parti, era chiarissimo che non aspettavano altro che provocare la sua espulsione. Oltretutto soffriva la fisicità dell'udinese lì davanti. Il cambio è stato giusto, ha tolto un potenziale pericolo rosso, e ha aggiunto fisicità. Purtroppo non è colpa di sinisa se come riserva abbiamo alex, forse poteva mettere rodrigo ely, ecco qui si che sarei d'accordo in un eventuale critica. L'unica cosa che secondo me ha sbagliato realmente è stato non togliere de jong (male, malissimo) e honda, per giocare tutto il secondo tempo con il 4 4 2.
> Per il resto, la squadra è andata in black out totale, sia perché convinti di aver ormai vinto, sia perché si sono impauriti dopo il gol preso. E poi diciamo tutta la verità, *non abbiamo giocatori che si prendono la squadra sulle spalle e addormentano la partita.* Non riusciamo a gestire un vantaggio perché ci manca la personalità e la convinzione. Mi auguro che con il tempo sinisa possa recuperare questo aspetto. Oltretutto fisicamente siamo calati tantissimo, e ha consentito all'udinese di avanzare il baricentro della squadra e noi invece ci siamo abbassati troppo.




Quoto, tutto giustissimo, 
tranne la parte in Bold, onestamente Balo con tutti i suoi odiosi difetti nella ripresa l'ha fatto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> la fortuna sarà la nostra arma in più...
> PRIMO TEMPO
> comunque un buon primo tempo estremamente cinico
> lopez 6 primo tempo in licenza premio...nel secondo tempo richiamato alle armi cade più volte sotto il fuoco nemico,meno male che avevamo 3 vite bonus...congedato
> ...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non va bene il concetto, stavamo giocando tanto bene (o comunque tenevamo bene il campo visto che non avevano mai tirato fino al cambio), non bisognava toccare niente.



Ah beh grazie...allora se si ragiona così, non esistono turn over o i cambi. Stavamo sul 3 a 0 cavolo!!!!! lo volete capire o no? non stavamo vincendo di misura. Ci sta tutta la vita pensare di fare diversi cambi sia per risparmiare l'energie che per evitare rossi o altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ah beh grazie...allora se si ragiona così, non esistono turn over o i cambi. Stavamo sul 3 a 0 cavolo!!!!! lo volete capire o no? non stavamo vincendo di misura. Ci sta tutta la vita pensare di fare diversi cambi sia per risparmiare l'energie che per evitare rossi o altro.



Ammesso che l'avesse fatto per il turnover (anche se ha detto altro), ed ha sbagliato perchè se giochi con due in meno (Alex vale zero e Zapata già è svampito di suo, sulla fascia poi) qualsiasi squadra di Serie A ti batte. Poi è logico che se avessimo mantenuto il risultato non ne staremmo a parlare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non va bene il concetto, stavamo giocando tanto bene (o comunque tenevamo bene il campo visto che non avevano mai tirato fino al cambio), non bisognava toccare niente.



Ma infatti pure secondo me è stata una stupidaggine clamorosa quella di cambiare metà difesa,senza motivo. Zapata stava facendo benissimo in difesa,e Calabria anche se era già stato ammonito non ha praticamente mai rischiato di prendere un secondo cartellino giallo.
Oltretutto non è una regola,quella secondo cui se un giocatore è ammonito,allora lo devi per forza sostituire.

Quelli che difendono questa scelta di Mihajlovic per me sono in malafede,perché se l'avesse fatta Inzaghi o Allegri avrebbero dato fuoco a Casa Milan.

Che poi,per marcare Duvan Zapata bastano e avanzano Romagnoli e il nostro Zapata,non serve avere la difesa con l'altezza media di 190 cm.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma infatti pure secondo me è stata una stupidaggine clamorosa quella di cambiare metà difesa,senza motivo. Zapata stava facendo benissimo in difesa,e Calabria anche se era già stato ammonito non ha praticamente mai rischiato di prendere un secondo cartellino giallo.
> Oltretutto non è una regola,quella secondo cui se un giocatore è ammonito,allora lo devi per forza sostituire.
> 
> Quelli che difendono questa scelta di Mihajlovic per me sono in malafede,perché se l'avesse fatta Inzaghi o Allegri avrebbero dato fuoco a Casa Milan.
> ...



Che poi se non li fai arrivare in area puoi giocare anche con i nani, invece su 30 ammucchiate che abbiamo concesso ci mancava poco...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma infatti pure secondo me è stata una stupidaggine clamorosa quella di cambiare metà difesa,senza motivo. Zapata stava facendo benissimo in difesa,e Calabria anche se era già stato ammonito non ha praticamente mai rischiato di prendere un secondo cartellino giallo.
> Oltretutto non è una regola,quella secondo cui se un giocatore è ammonito,allora lo devi per forza sostituire.
> 
> Quelli che difendono questa scelta di Mihajlovic per me sono in malafede,perché se l'avesse fatta Inzaghi o Allegri avrebbero dato fuoco a Casa Milan.
> ...



Non è perché è ammonito e basta, ma perché si tratta di un ragazzo di 18 anni, che ancora manca di esperienza e "furbizia". Tant'è che colantuono ha messo proprio da quelle parti zapata e therau a turno. Boh ragazzi, da come parlate sembra che non abbiate mai visto una partita in vita vostra. Ma è la prima volta che si fa una scelta simile? bah.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi, da come parlate sembra che non abbiate mai visto una partita in vita vostra.



Vabbè se il livello della tue argomentazioni è questo non ti rispondo nemmeno.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè se il livello della tue argomentazioni è questo non ti rispondo nemmeno.



cosa avrei detto di male? a parte che ho già ampiamente spiegato. Poi la mia frase non ha nulla di male, non hai mai visto una scelta simile in altre partite? io si...ecco perché ho scritto così.

P.s tagliare un pezzo, estrapolandolo dal post completo, è scorretto. Meglio chiuderla qua


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2015)

1 La squadra è fragile e deve trovare autostima, e per questo servono il lavoro e, soprattutto, un filotto di risultati utili (quindi serve anche un bel pò di fortuna)

2 Uscito Calabria, calato / crollato fisicamente Montolivo, ridotto il lavoro degli avanti in fase di non possesso la squadra ha arretrato il baricentro e si è anche allungata e quando si verifica ciò andiamo eccessivamente in sofferenza

3 (correlato a punti uno e 2) è difficile cavare sangue dalle rape, ci sono parecchi mediocri in rosa e quindi quando viene meno / si riduce il rendimento di qualche elemento e comunque quando si verifica un qualche intoppo (vedi un gol preso anche quando sei 3 - 0) la squadra va facilmente in crisi. E' come una struttura di un palazzo che in qualche punto è fatta di elementi di solido cemento armato ma che in altri punti è fatta di cartone, se viene meno qualche elemento portante quelli più deboli crollano facilmente di conseguenza. 

*Per costruire una struttura stabile servono assolutamente rinforzi mirati e non acquisti gallianeschi a gennaio.* La rosa, dopo molte partenze illustri, è stata ricostruita male. Ultimamente qualcosa è stata fatta ma non è sufficiente, anche perché visti i soldi spesi si poteva fare decisamente meglio.


----------



## ralf (24 Settembre 2015)

Interessante statistica presa ieri dalla partita di Balotelli contro l'Udinese, 44 passaggi completati, record per lui in una partita di Serie A.


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma infatti pure secondo me è stata una stupidaggine clamorosa quella di cambiare metà difesa,senza motivo. Zapata stava facendo benissimo in difesa,e Calabria anche se era già stato ammonito non ha praticamente mai rischiato di prendere un secondo cartellino giallo.
> Oltretutto non è una regola,quella secondo cui se un giocatore è ammonito,allora lo devi per forza sostituire.
> 
> Quelli che difendono questa scelta di Mihajlovic per me sono in malafede,perché se l'avesse fatta Inzaghi o Allegri avrebbero dato fuoco a Casa Milan.
> ...



Parole sante, soprattutto quelle su inzaghi; inzaghi con il torino ha fatto una scemenza, cioè levare un attaccante per mettere un difensore per difendere un 1-0 a dieci minuti dalla fine (se non meno, ora non ricordo), ha subito il pareggio ed è stato giustamente affossato dalla critica.
Un allenatore che toglie uno dei migliori, ad inizio ripresa, sul risultato di 3-0, e per sostituirlo inserisce il cadavere di Alex in mezzo alla difesa, con il rischio di sprecare un cambio perchè Alex non sai mai se si romperà, ed in più sposta Zapata in un ruolo in cui in carriera ha fatto solo disastri, prende due gol nati dalla zona di campo dove c'era Calabria, rischia di farsi rimontare ed il tutto perchè non ha fiducia che Calabria possa marcare il temibilissimo cinque volte pallone d'oro Duvan Zapata, merita tutte le critiche di questo mondo.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è perché è ammonito e basta, ma perché si tratta di un ragazzo di 18 anni, che ancora manca di esperienza e "furbizia". Tant'è che colantuono ha messo proprio da quelle parti zapata e therau a turno. Boh ragazzi, da come parlate sembra che non abbiate mai visto una partita in vita vostra. Ma è la prima volta che si fa una scelta simile? bah.


Io ho visto abbastanza partite per sapere che mettere Zapata terzino è un suicidio tattico, ed i fatti l'hanno per l'ennesima volta dimostrato.


----------



## zlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

No dai ragazzi non si puo' non ammettere che sostituire Calabria sia stata davvero una stro....
Avrei capito Alex a 10 dalla fine ma non sul 3-0 e poi parliamo di Alex un ex giocatore che si rompe camminando.... 
Sbagliando sbagliando (e ne ha fatti tanti di errori in questo inizio campionato il più grave bruciare Ely), imparerà spero... HOnda sempre in campo è incredibile, Bacca fuori nel derby è da pazzi, Nocerino e Suso dall'inizio con l'Empoli, è da manicomio. Spero che abbia finito qui con le miinch....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Settembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No dai ragazzi non si puo' non ammettere che sostituire Calabria sia stata davvero una stro....
> Avrei capito Alex a 10 dalla fine ma non sul 3-0 e poi parliamo di Alex un ex giocatore che si rompe camminando....
> Sbagliando sbagliando (e* ne ha fatti tanti di errori in questo inizio campionato il più grave bruciare Ely*), imparerà spero... HOnda sempre in campo è incredibile, Bacca fuori nel derby è da pazzi, Nocerino e Suso dall'inizio con l'Empoli, è da manicomio. Spero che abbia finito qui con le miinch....



Premetto che non sono un detrattore prevenuto di Ely, ma...
Con la fiore ha dimostrato una cosa: è troppo lento. Zapata su 50 metri glie ne da 5 o 6.
La sua espulsione è dovuta alla frustrazione di vedersi superato in corsa.
Quello che preoccupa maggiormente è che possa ricorrere sistematicamente al fallo quando viene superato.
L'anno scorso su 30 partite si è beccato 3 rossi diretti, 1 per somma di ammonizioni, più tre gialli, saltando 7 partite.
Secondo me va bene come difensore in una squadra che, generalmente, si difende, impostando il gioco sul contropiede. 
Quello che di norma fanno le altre con noi, non viceversa.
Rimane un pezzo di discreto pregio per il mercato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Parole sante, soprattutto quelle su inzaghi; inzaghi con il torino ha fatto una scemenza, cioè levare un attaccante per mettere un difensore per difendere un 1-0 a dieci minuti dalla fine (se non meno, ora non ricordo), ha subito il pareggio ed è stato giustamente affossato dalla critica.
> Un allenatore che toglie uno dei migliori, ad inizio ripresa, sul risultato di 3-0, e per sostituirlo inserisce il cadavere di Alex in mezzo alla difesa, con il rischio di sprecare un cambio perchè Alex non sai mai se si romperà, ed in più sposta Zapata in un ruolo in cui in carriera ha fatto solo disastri, prende due gol nati dalla zona di campo dove c'era Calabria, rischia di farsi rimontare ed il tutto perchè non ha fiducia che Calabria possa marcare il temibilissimo cinque volte pallone d'oro Duvan Zapata, merita tutte le critiche di questo mondo.



Non a caso il Villareal è retrocesso,con Zapata come terzino.
Che poi,se aveva tolto Calabria solo perché era già stato ammonito,allora avrebbe dovuto fare lo stesso anche con Balotelli.

Scelta insensata,senza se e senza ma.


----------

